# Ist Rift eine Alternative ?



## Mirmamirmo (9. August 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe  schon einiges über Rift gehört und auch gehört das es eigentlich gar nicht schlecht sein soll. Ich würde es gerne einmal anspielen. Habe gehört bzw. gelesen das Rift eine sehr forsche Patch-Politik betreibt, das heist sie bringen sehr oft neue Inhalte ins Spiel. 



Nun zu meiner Frage :
wie groß sind die Patches so allgemein ? (vom Datenvolumen her) Weil ich habe nur 1000er DSL und auch mal öfters auf Reisen beruflich und da spiel ich meistens mit Internetstick........



Danke schon mal für die Antworten



Gruß


----------



## Rebell87 (9. August 2012)

Die Patches gehen von der Größe her, meist sinds nur kleinere Änderungen, große Patches die auch mal par 2-3 GB groß sein können kommen wenn ich mich nicht irre nur alle 2-4 Monate. Die werden aber auch frühzeitig angekündigt, so dass man sich mit na kleineren Leitung schon darauf einstellen kann (also das ca 1 tag weg fällt wegen Laden usw^^)

Das Problem bei dieser Patchpolitik ist aber, dass man nimma hinterher kommt, wenn man zwischendurch ne Zeit lang nicht spielt. Bei mir war es so, dass ich gut ein halbes Jahr nicht in Rift aktiv war, hab dann durch ne Rückkehr Aktion 7 Tage wieder rein gucken können, und dann waren so viele neue Änderungen drinnen, dass ich mich nimma zurecht gefunden hab und auch wieder die Lust verloren hab. 

Aber wenn man nicht so extrem lange Pausen zwischen dem Spielen hat sollte das kein Problem sein.


Aber warte lieber noch das Addon Sturmlegion ab, dann biste gleich auf aktuellen Stand und es kommt wohl etwas länger kein großer Patch


----------



## FarinHH (9. August 2012)

Hallo,

jawohl ich kann die RIFT aus tiefsten Herzen empfehlen.

Warum? 
- Die Community ist hier wirklich noch "Teamfähig" und Neueinsteigerfreundlich.
- Die Patchpolitik ist hier eines der besten der gesamten MMO sparte. 
- Stimmungsvolle Welt
- Totale freiheit mit den Seelenbäumen
- Vielfalt beim Erfahrungspunkte sammeln mit Questen (MMO Standart), Rifts schließen, Sofortabenteuer (sehr gute Belohnungen und viel EP), Instanzen (Belohnung + EP) oder PvP (EP + bisschen geld).
- Hier macht das Erfolgsystem sinn! Hier bekommst du nicht nur Erfolgspunkte sondern bei bestimmten Erfolgen schöne Belohnungen
- Artefaktsammelsystem .... tolle Sache  
- Viele ... viele viele.. unterschiedliche Mounts 

Mir hat das Spiel zwar Spass gemacht, aber leider läuft dies auf der Warhammer Engine und mit dieser komme ich gar nicht zurecht  (persönliche abneigung).
Schau am besten rein, ich kann das Spiel jeden empfehlen!

Beste Grüsse

Edit: Und eins hab ich vergessen, es hat einen Streamclient, sprich du kannst das spiel nach wenigen MB schon Spielen (lädt das Spiel im Hintergrund weiter)


----------



## perry2 (9. August 2012)

ich habe vor laengerer zeit mit Rift aufgehoert und habe eigentlich nie lust verspuert ,es nochmal zu installieren.
die grafik und der sound sind gut und die welt ist auch relativ gut designt.
allerdings fehlt mir die seele im spiel ... und im endeffekt laeuft es doch nur wieder auf das grinden hinaus.
die riftevents hoeren sich zwar im ersten augenblick gut an ,aber es ist doch immer wieder nur das gleiche.
zum PvP kann ich nicht viel sagen .
die BG waren laecherlich und das open PvP war ... naja undurchdacht (noch schlimmer war nur SWTOR).

mein tip : warte bis zum 25.08 bzw. 28.08 wen Guild Wars 2 erscheint.
die bisherigen betawochenenden und die stresstests (heute abend ist wieder einer) haben mich sowas von begeistert und ich werde es auf jedenfall spielen.
vorteil von GW2 ist ja auch die fehlende monatsgebuehr ,das heisst man kauft es und kann dann sozusagen umsonst zocken.
ein weiterer vorteil soll ja auch das fehlen von downtimes sein .
das heisst ,die server sollen sozusagen im laufenden betrieb gepatcht werden und man hat keine stundenlangen serverdowns/wartungen.

1000 DSL hatte ich auch mal ,da hilft nur den patcher frueh genug anschmeissen 
heutzutage werden ja gernemal hunderte MBs ,oder sogar mehrere GBs gepatcht...
deswegen vergiss patchen ueber den stick !
durch die laecherlichen beschraenkungen von teils 200-500MB am tage bzw. max. 5GB im monat ,kommst du zwar zum patchen ,aber danach hast du nur noch schneckentempo.
ich breche regelmaessig in lachen aus ,wen LTE in ballungsraeumen als der heilsbringer gefeiert wird.
man stelle sich vor ein, Ferrari mit einem rasenmaehertank drinnen.
der Ferrari faehrt zwar sehr schnell ... aber auch sehr kurz 
auf dem lande sicher eine lohnenswerte variante ,wen man nichts anderes - kabelgebundenes - bekommt ,aber gerade da tun sich die grossen anbieter ja schwer.
neben den ueblichen anderen problemen ,die man durch nicht kabelgebundene systeme hat.
schleche abdeckung ,starke schwankungen ,probleme durch wind / regen/ schnee usw. .

perry2


----------



## Locopoco (9. August 2012)

Ich kann dir Rift nur empfehlen.

Die Aussage meines Vorredners perry2 kann ich jedoch nicht verstehen, einerseits bemängelt er die Risse bei Rift und lobt Guild Wars 2, da passt was nicht. Die Events in Guild Wars 2 sind genau so gut oder schlecht wie in Rift. Das PVP in Rift ist auf WOW Niveau, der neu Eroberungsmodus ist schönes Massenpvp mit viel gezerge aber auch taktischer Tiefe.

Wenn du also ein eher klassisches MMORPG mit schöner Grafik, spitzen Skillsystem, tollen Instanzen und Raids, unterschiedlichen Levelmöglichkeiten, sinnvollem Einsatz von Erfahrungspunkten auch auf Maxlevel suchst und mit überwiegend schlichten Quests, "nur" solidem PVP und genretypischem Handwerken leben kannst, greif zu Rift.


----------



## Sartosa (9. August 2012)

Also ich habe auch mit Rift aufgehört aber erst nach dem mir das Spiel monate lang extrem viel spaß gemacht hat, Und ganz ehrlich man bekommt Rift momentan in den meisten online shops oder bei Steam für schlappe 5 euro.... und die sind Rift allemale wert. Wenn du dir immer noch unsicher bist Rift hat eine trail version bei der du kostenfrei bis lvl 20 zocken kannst.


----------



## tekkon123 (9. August 2012)

Das leveln ist nur standart aber ok.
Ab 50 gehts dan richtig los mit Rift.

-für "Char-fetischissten" ein Traum durch das Seelensysthem, http://seelenplaner.telara.net/ (8 Seelen pro Klasse)
-Ebeneneinstimmungu "levelst" ab 50 weiter und bekommst pro Lv 100 Punkte die du in Boni steckst.Von einfachen Stats wie zb Stärke über Waffenschaden erhöhung bis hin zu schneller Reiten und noch vieles andere.Um die Einstimmung voll zu bekommen brauchst du rund 90k Punkte also ne menge zu tun xD.
-Sehr viel Fluff,wie Artefakte sammeln,Mounts und Pets horten die teilweise ans Erfolgssysthem gekoppelt sind,von denen es auch unmengen gibt.Dazu noch viel spielkram wie zb den Schaf Satab,damit verwandelt mann Spieler in Schafe
-Die aktuelle Raids sind immer sehr anspruchsvoll und nur mit viel übung zu bewältigen.
-Die "alten" Raids werden durch die Bank random gemacht,womit das nachziehen recht angenehm ist für Twinks oder neueinsteiger.Momentan gibt es 4 20er Raids und 4 10er Raids mit unterschiedlichen equip vorraussetzungen.
-5er innis werden leider nur noch durchgebomt,weil durch das belohnungssysthem auch top equipte spieler dort reingehen.Es gibt 11 5er die im normal und Expert modus gespielt werden können und 2 davon im Master modus.
-Es gibt ein lustiges Invasionssysthem bei dem sich ruck zuck und unkompliziert ganze Schlachtzüge bilden.
-Sofortabenteuer:Random Quests am laufenden Band wo mann gut EP und Ebenen Währung bekommt.Das gibts in jedem Gebiet.
-Mentoring,sprich du kannst dich zum Mentor machen,dann wird deine Stufe angepasst aber du bekommst die selben Belohnungen wie auf lv 50.
-Heiratswütig?Kein problem,es gibt eine gescriptete Zeremonie wenn du das möchtest.
-PvP macht am anfang wenig freude weil das Gear fehlt,mann muss sich erstmal abschlachten lassen bis mann es mit den "grossen"aufnehmen kann.Aber dann ist es recht spassig.Es gibt 5 Kfs.
-Conquest:3 Fraktionen PvP.macht auch laune vorrausgesetzt mann hat einen starken Rechner,ansonsten gibts Dia show.
-Ansonsten noch die üblichen Ruffraktionen
-Handwerk ist standartkost aber jeder Beruf ist im Endgame zu gebrauchen.

Ich hoffe ich habe nicht allzuviel vergessen.

Probiere einfach mal Rift Lite aus,dann siehst du auch wie der Streaming client bei dir funktioniert mit deiner Leitung.
Ich befürchte aber dafür wird sie nicht reichen.Im normalfall saugt er nur die nötigsten Daten bis zu dem Punkt wo du schon loszocken kannst und saugt im hintergrund den Rest.


----------



## perry2 (9. August 2012)

im spiel Rift geht ein Rift auf ,NPCs rennen drum herum (welle um welle + bossmobs) und NPC gruppen spawnen heraus und rennen zu bestimmten aussenposten/doerfern/staedten, um sie anzugreifen.
das laeuft immer nach demselben prinzip ab und wiederholt sich nach bestimmten zeitabstaenden ,das man die uhr danach stellen kann.

in GW2 triggert zb. ein ,oder mehrere spieler durch eine ,oder mehrere aktionen einen eventausloeser ,oder aber ein event wird durch untaetigkeit von spielern ausgeloest (das sind nur ein 2 beispiele fuer ausloeser).
und NEIN ,die herzchenquests ,die man auf der map sieht ,sind NICHT die events !
der irrtum liegt ja gerade darin ,das die meisten leute denken ,sie klappern die herzchenquest ab und haben alle events gemacht/gesehen.

einfaches beispiel aus dem menschenstartgebiet:
am see steht eine frau ... spricht man sie an ,erzaehlt sie etwas von einem grossen fisch ,raupen, usw. .
sie rennt dann los und man muss ihr zu einer hoehle folgen ... 
uebrigends kann immer nur ein spieler den trigger ausloesen und sie steht fuer andere nicht mehr am see (bis sie irgendwann wieder zurueck ist).
allerdings kann jeder am raupenkillevent in der hoehle teilnehmen ,auch wen man erst spaeter dazu kommt.
irgendwann hat man dann den naechsten trigger in der hoehle erreicht und sie laeuft zurueck zu see und spawnt dort ein riesen fisch ,den man solo (schwer) oder mit mehreren spielern zusammen killen kann.
das ganze ist also kein automatisches (Rift event) ,das ohne zutun von spielern ablaeuft !
1. trigger : frau ansprechen
2. trigger : raupen killen und sachen sammeln/bei ihr abgeben ,bis zu einer bestimmten menge
3. trigger : frau spawnt bossfisch und umhauen

solange niemand die frau anspricht ,passiert auch nichts und die anderen beiden schritte koennen auch misslingen und das event geht nicht weiter.
ich hoffe das ich den quest in etwa aus dem gedaechniss zusammen bekommen habe...

hier gibt es noch ein englischsprachiges video ,der entwickler dazu:
Dynamische Events

perry2


----------



## Thestixxxx (9. August 2012)

Größere Patches kamen bis jetzt so alle 2 -3 Monate, alle Woche bis 14 Tage mal so 50 - 80 Gb allerdings kannst du bei Rift mittlerweile auch losspielen während im Hintergrund noch geladen wird ein paar Dailys oder so gehen da sicher.


----------



## Locopoco (9. August 2012)

@Perry2

Mann kann Risse auch selbst triggern, auch auf unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden. Neben Rissen gibt es auch die Events/Invasionen. Ich habe in GW2 nichts besseres oder schlechteres als in Rift gesehen.


----------



## Rebell87 (9. August 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Größere Patches kamen bis jetzt so alle 2 -3 Monate, alle Woche bis 14 Tage mal so 50 - 80 Gb allerdings kannst du bei Rift mittlerweile auch losspielen während im Hintergrund noch geladen wird ein paar Dailys oder so gehen da sicher.



Öhm ich glaube du hast dich da bei den Größen etwas vertan^^ Denn wenn die Patches 50 - 80 GB groß wären und dass auch noch alle 14 tage etwa hätte schon so manche Festplatte den Geist aufgegeben


----------



## Mirmamirmo (9. August 2012)

Also erst einmal vieln Dank an euch für die wirklich sehr hilfreichen Informationen. Ich denke ich werd mir Rift mal holen und schauen ob es mir wirklich zusagt. Hört sich wirklich sehr interessant an. 



Also danke euch und bis bald. Ach so wenn ihr noch irgendeine Empfehlung für Server habt dann wär ich euch dankbar.



Gruss Mirmo


----------



## Rebell87 (9. August 2012)

Mirmamirmo schrieb:


> Also erst einmal vieln Dank an euch für die wirklich sehr hilfreichen Informationen. Ich denke ich werd mir Rift mal holen und schauen ob es mir wirklich zusagt. Hört sich wirklich sehr interessant an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der Server ist recht egal, also wo du startest, in RIFT kannst du nämlich wenn es nicht geändert wurde 1 mal die Woche kostenlos den Server wechseln usw. 

Aber probier doch erst die Trial Version um zu sehen ob dir das Setting usw auch zu sagt, da kannste bis lvl 20 frei spielen (naja mit kleinen Einschränkungen wie bei jedem Trial), aber du erlebst schon mal das Grundprinziep des Spiels.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (9. August 2012)

Ja danke..... Werde auch die trial probieren. Mal reinschnuppern


----------



## tekkon123 (9. August 2012)

Mirmamirmo schrieb:


> Also erst einmal vieln Dank an euch für die wirklich sehr hilfreichen Informationen. Ich denke ich werd mir Rift mal holen und schauen ob es mir wirklich zusagt. Hört sich wirklich sehr interessant an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brutmutter oder Brutwacht sind die vollsten Server.Meiner meinung nach schon zu voll.Aber besser so als andersrum.Es sind beides Pve Server.


----------



## hockomat (9. August 2012)

1.@Perry iIch glaube du hast Rift nicht wirklcih im Endcontent gezockt denn die Raidrisse und vorallem die raids an sich sind nicht das was du beschreibst du machst hier einfach Fanboy Werbung für Gw2 


2. Wenn du auf Anspruch stehst wo man für sein Gear noch was leisten muss und nicht alles in den .... gesteckt bekommt bist du in Rift genau richtig. Man muss halt für seine Essenzen etc noch Farmen und die t4,t5 Raids sind sehr anspruchsvoll vom Movement und den Bossmechaniken her also kein Tank and spank Freeloot wie es in WoW zb momentan ist.Die Rifts sind naja bis auf die Raidrifts eher langweilig leider aber mit ner netten gruppe macht auch dieses Spaß seit dem Letzten Content patch aht sich auch im PvP viel getan.

Fazit Rift lohnt sich für leute die noch Zeit und Mühe in ein MMo stecken wollen kann es nur empfehlen


----------



## Mirmamirmo (9. August 2012)

Naja mit der zeit ist bei mir so ne Sache.....  Aber Mühe stecke ich generell in jedes Spiel was ich spiele. Ich lad mir mal die Trial Version, auch wenn es ewig dauert bei meiner leitung aber naja mal schauen.


----------



## Thestixxxx (9. August 2012)

hockomat schrieb:


> Raids sind sehr anspruchsvoll vom Movement und den Bossmechaniken her also kein Tank and spank Freeloot wie es in WoW zb momentan ist



Das ist glaub ich das lächerlichste Argument in Richtung WoW das ich kenne 

Aber du hast DW  25 Hero sicher auf farmstatus ^^




Rebell87 schrieb:


> Öhm ich glaube du hast dich da bei den Größen etwas vertan^^ Denn wenn die Patches 50 - 80 GB groß wären und dass auch noch alle 14 tage etwa hätte schon so manche Festplatte den Geist aufgegeben



^^


----------



## Micro_Cuts (9. August 2012)

Das questen in Rift ist leider sehr langweilig. Aber das Endgame ist richtig geil. Vor allem kannste sehr viel machen. Wenn du also gerne raidest dann kommste an Rift nicht vorbei.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (9. August 2012)

Mmmh.... H&#5975328;sich wirklich alles gut an. Im Moment lade ich es runter, wie gesagt hab ne 1000er Leitung also dauert es. Dann werde ich es mal antraten.

Glaube das ich schon schnell merken werde ob es passt. Danke schon mal an euch fr die vielen Tipps.

Wie laufen in rift die Berufe und der Handel ab ? Und taugt das was ? 

Danke und gru&#1984;


----------



## Mirmamirmo (9. August 2012)

Ach so, falls ich etwas "komisch" schreibe dann liegt das daran das ich mit dem Handy schreibe.  also Sorry


----------



## Mayestic (10. August 2012)

Locopoco schrieb:


> Ich kann dir Rift nur empfehlen.
> 
> Die Aussage meines Vorredners perry2 kann ich jedoch nicht verstehen, einerseits bemängelt er die Risse bei Rift und lobt Guild Wars 2, da passt was nicht. Die Events in Guild Wars 2 sind genau so gut oder schlecht wie in Rift. Das PVP in Rift ist auf WOW Niveau, der neu Eroberungsmodus ist schönes Massenpvp mit viel gezerge aber auch taktischer Tiefe.
> 
> Wenn du also ein eher klassisches MMORPG mit schöner Grafik, spitzen Skillsystem, tollen Instanzen und Raids, unterschiedlichen Levelmöglichkeiten, sinnvollem Einsatz von Erfahrungspunkten auch auf Maxlevel suchst und mit überwiegend schlichten Quests, "nur" solidem PVP und genretypischem Handwerken leben kannst, greif zu Rift.



Um klar vorneweg zu sagen ich kann RIFT auch nur empfehlen. Es war defintiv eins der besten Spiele die ich je gespielt habe aber ich stehe nunmal nicht mehr so sehr auf Raids und wenn man nicht den Items hinterher rennen möchte und eine Raidinstanz nach der anderen im Akkord durchackern möchte ist man in RIFT evtl falsch. Für mich war es so, ich war dort falsch.

Was den Kommentar angeht das die Events in GW2 genauso gut oder schlecht sind wie in RIFT muss ich es anders ausdrücken.
Wenn in RIFT ein Rissevent startet ist es die ersten Male etwas sehr krankes episches, ein absolutes "ohh scheisse was geht denn hier ab"-Gefühl.
Aber diese Event sind alle gleich, kommen täglich, teilweise mehrmals und sind zwar in jedem Gebiet anders, je nach Natur des Risses also Leben, Tod, Feuer, Wasser, Erde oder Luft.
Also sechs Rissarten und als Event ansich in jeweils mehreren Ausführungen. 

In GW2 aber hast du hunderte wenn nicht gar "angeblich" tausende von Events. Diese sich im Grunde genommen vom Schema her gleich bzw schon verschieden mal beschützen, mal eskortieren, mal erobern aber auf Grund ihrer extrem hohen Anzahl zumindest mir mehr Spaß machen. Das wäre in etwa so als würden sie in RIFT noch 30-40 andere Riftarten einbauen, damit gäbe es mehr Abwechslung. Negativ finde ich im Grunde genommen auch das es immer nur die selben Risse in den Gebieten gibt. In einem Gebiet kommt es also immer nur zu einer überschaubaren Menge an Rissevents. In der Wüste wegen meiner hauptsächlich Erde und Luft, im Moor meistens Leben und Tod. Letztendlich machte man die Risse nur um den "Ruf" zu steigern. Negativ ist auch zu bewerten das die Rissevents in der Startzone oftmals von 50ern dominiert wird. Die rennen da rein und klatschen alles im Bruchteil einer Zeit um, Neulinge ohne Mount haben daher von diesen Events teilweise garnix gehabt als ich noch gespielt habe denn sie waren am obligatorischen Kill des Bosses dem das Ende der Invasion erfolgt schlichtweg nie in der Lage noch Schaden am Boss zu machen damit das Event auch für sie zählt. Eigentlich ist das System sehr cool aber es hat Macken. Ich weiß aber auch nicht ob das mittlerweile geändert wurde. In GW2 geht das nicht. Ein Level 80er wird beim betreten des Lowlevelgebietes runtergelevelt. Er alleine schafft es nicht ein Event abzufarmen und solo zu machen, auch er braucht Hilfe. Diese Anpassung des Levels empfinde ich als Segen. Jeglicher Content im Spiel, jedes Event egal wo es ist wird immer eine Herausforderung darstellen. Ausserdem lohnt es sich auch noch denn EXP-mäßig bekommt ein HighlevelChar der zwar runtergelevelt wurde soviel EXP wie er bekommen würde wenn er ein Event auf seinem Level absolvieren würde. Wie oft kennt man das das man als Highlevel in ein Lowlevel-Gebiet geht und dort questet um wegen meiner einen Erfolg zu komplettieren und er davon ausser dem Erfolg nix hat. In GW2 aber droppen für z.B. Level 80er die im LowLevelGebiet sind auch Level 80 Items, es gibt EXP auf Level80-Basis. Warum sollte ein Level 80er in GW2 noch EXP bekommen fragt ihr ? Tja, wenn ihr das nicht wisst habt ihr euch nicht gut genug informiert  Maximallevel mag 80 sein aber der EXP-Balken rattert weiter durch und stopt niemals, jedesmal wenn er voll ist gibts einen Fertigkeitspunkt und dafür kann man sich z.B. später an der Mystischen Schmiede seine Legendarys kaufen die aber eher von Style her Legendär sind und sich von den Stats nicht wirklich unterscheiden. 

Ich sags mal so. GW2 hat sich sehr viel von anderen MMOs abgeschaut, in WoW hätte man nun gesagt "geklaut", es hat richtig tolle Features anderer Spiele genommen und sie alle kombiniert. Wie das letztendlich bei uns Spielern in ein paar Monaten nach Release noch ankommt steht in der Kristallkugel. Wir werdens sehn.

Was das PvP angeht wird sicher recht flott GW2 die Oberhand haben. Zulange hab ich z.B. auf sowas die damals in DAOC wieder gewartet. DAOC war für mich zwar nicht so tolle im RvR wie es scheinbar für viele andere war aber Keeps erobern / deffen machte schon Spaß. 
sPvP wird für mich aber nix sein, ist auch nicht anders als Arena in WoW und dafür langts bei mir schlichtweg nicht.

Ansonsten stimme ich gerne zu schöne Grafik, sehr cooles Skillsystem, nehmen wir mal als Beispiel den Schurken, der kann mit seiner Lederrüstung und ohne Schild alternativ sehr gut tanken, sehr gut damage austeilen und als barde auch sehr guten support und heilunterstützung bieten (zumindest war das so als ich aufhörte).

Wenn du ne manierliche Gilde findest die fit in Raids ist ist es auch nicht so schlimm wenn du underequipped bist das lässt sich heutzutage schnell wieder ausgleichen wenn ich mir die gut 25 Riftler bei uns im GildenTS anhöre wenn sie 2x die Woche zu Massen ins TS kommen zum Raid und ansonsten ist der TS total leer weil die tatsächlich fast nur noch raiden und nicht mehr am sonstigen Spiel teilnehmen. Was das betrifft könnte es natürlich vorkommen das wenn du heute in RIFT neu anfängst es dir sehr leer vorkommen wird. Die Startzone ist evtl noch gut gefüllt, Hauptstadt ist ja auch gleich nebenan aber im mittleren Levelbereich wirste dir wie im Solo-Spiel vorkommen und nur ab und zu mal in den Co-op-Modus wechseln. Das legt sich aber dann im Gebiet 40+ wieder.


----------



## tekkon123 (10. August 2012)

Sein wir mal ehrlich.Es ist doch schnuppe wie mann eine aufgabe bekommt,es läuft immer aufs selbe hinaus:töten,sammeln,benutzen,begleiten und helfen.
Und es wird bei GW2 wieder der selbe fehler gemacht wie bei SWTOR.Jeder stürzt sich auf das vermeindliche innovative Hauptfeature und meint der Heilige Gral ist zum greifen nah.Bei SWTOR wars die vertonte Story,bei GW2 ist es nun die"innovative" Qust annahme.Aber was gibts denn sonst noch?Was soll mich bewegen das Spiel über Jahre zu spielen?
GW2 wird ein nettes spielchen für zwischendurch,ähnlich wie wie ein Ego shooter.Alles ist auf instand action ausgelegt und mann verpasst rein garnichts wenn mann mal ein paar Wochen nicht spielt.Als solches ist es völlig ok.Aber wer meint,mann könnte es genauso zeitintensiv und ausgibig über viele Monate spielen wie ein vollwertigen mmo,wird sich noch umschauen.
Die einzigen die sich damit länger beschäfftigen können werden die vollblut PvPler sein.Und selbst da habe ich meine bedenken,weil das extrem kasstrierte Talentsysthem wohl eher mehr die unerfahrenen Spieler anziehen wird.
Aber die Zeit wirds zeigen.Vieleicht habe ich ja auch was fundementales übersehen.

PS:Weiteleveln nach max Stufe nennt sich bei Rift Ebeneneinstimmung.Du brauchst über 900 Level um sie fetig zu haben.Dazu gibt es noch das mentoring,sprich du kannst jedes Level deiner Wahl annehmen(nur nach unten)und bekommst bei allem was du tust die Belohnungen die deinem eigentlichen Level entspricht.


----------



## myxir21 (10. August 2012)

Rift ist sehr gut. Hat vor allem auch eine erwachsene Community. Etwas das man von GW 2 sicher nicht behaupten kann, da es zu Mainstream sein wird und jetzt schon jeder Honk es spielen wird. Also wenn du die unfreundlichen und meist PVP orientierten Spieler magst, die u.a auch Gruppen ohne Kommentar leaven und mit ein paar Socken im Mund durch die Instanz laufen, aber nach 2 Trashmobs den Knopf für das posten des DMG Meters gefunden haben, dann kriegst du von denen in GW2 sicher viele zu Gesicht. Bei RIFT sind sie allerdings selten.


Das GW2 die tollsten und innovativsten Events hat und besser als RIFT ist, ist auch falsch. Solche Events gab es schon mit Warhammer online. 


Besonders gut an RIFT ist der starke Support durch die Entwickler (Mehr Patches mit umfangreichen Inhalt innerhalb eines Jahres als in WoW und SWTOR zusammen). Ein in naher Zukunft erscheinendes Addon sowie sehr viel Content auf Max lvl.


Eher negativ sind das langweilige Crafting (WoW Niveau) sowie ein eher schwaches PVP.

Die stärke von GW2 liegen im PVP. Das Spiel sieht schön aus und bietet auch einiges wie ich in der Beta erleben durfte, ist zudem noch kostenfrei. Das aber lässt vermuten, dass das Spiel nicht stark weiterentwickelt wird (ausser mit Addons oder sonstigen kostenpflichtigen Inhalten) Sollte sich auch noch eine erwachsene, zivilisierte Community bilden können, dann ist das Spiel auch top


----------



## Rifter (10. August 2012)

Ich frag mich grad:

Alternative zu was...?

Wenn du ein WoW-Clon suchst, dann ja! (jaja die kleinen Unterschiede sind nett aber immernoch absolut Standart)

Wenn es mal was sein soll das etwas vom MMO-Trampelpfad abweicht gibt es wirkliche Alternativen:

Tera:
Quest sind absolut Standart keine Frage auch das Levelsystem hat es nicht neu erfunden. Jedoch ist das Kapfsystem einfach der Hammer und führt dem Spieler zu einem neuen Schwierigkeitslevel besonders in Instanzen, bei Starken Gegenern ist movement alles.

TSW:
Kann man wohl auch als sonderling behandeln! Keine Level - das Skillsystem motiviert zum experimentieren und die Quests sind keineswegs standart zumal man die Wahl hat welche Quest man macht. Und es ist ein anderes Setting.

GW2:
Tjo wat soll ich dazu noch groß sagen? Ich bin Vorgesteller. Keine Quests, die Level schränken nur den Fortschritt in der offenen Welt ein - bei PvP wird man auf max. angehoben. Was, zumindest bei mir, den Effekt hat das man sich nicht genötigt fühlt zu Leveln - man macht eben worauf man bock hat und für so gut wie alles bekommst du XP!
Auch gibt es keine Quests mehr im klassichen sinne sondern nur noch Events... man durchstreift die Welt, tötet Monster und bekommt dafür eine Belohnung.
Auch sind die Events im gegensatzt zu den Rifts aus Rift sehr unterschiedlich und abwechslungsreich. Von Jagen, Sammeln, Verteidigen, Angreifen, Folgen hast du alles dabei.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (18. August 2012)

So, nun hab ich es etwas antesten können. Naja ist schon recht nett, klar nicht ein ganz anderes Gameplay aber mal was anderes zu sehen ist auch mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. August 2012)

Ausgemistet. Bitte haltet euch an das Diskussionsthema. GW2, verschiedene Meinungen und subjektive Ansichten darüber sind hier in diesem Thread falsch platziert. Danke.


----------



## DerTingel (19. August 2012)

Dann halt etwas neutraler 

Ist Rift eine Alternative?
Dazu gibt es 2 mögliche Antworten...

Wenn du mit Alternative ein Standard MMO meinst ohne große Innovationen, aber dem gleichen "hinhalte" Grind-Content wie WoW oder anderen bekannten MMO´s, dann ist Rift sicherlich eine gute Alternative aufgrund der guten Patch-Politik.

Wenn du mit Alternative ein innovatives Spiel abseits des x-ten 08/15 MMO´s suchst, dann wird dich Rift sicherlich nicht lange beschäftigen...da gibts bessere Alternativen, von denen z.B. eins in einer Woche erscheint und ohne monatliche Gebühren auskommt. Falls du weitere Infos zu dem Spiel haben möchtest, z.B. dass die Patches während des Spielens aufgespielt werden ohne die Server runter zu fahren, die größe des Clients, was so innovativ ist, frag mich einfach xD


----------



## Jesbi (20. August 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> GW2:
> Auch gibt es keine Quests mehr im klassichen sinne sondern nur noch Events... man durchstreift die Welt, tötet Monster und bekommt dafür eine Belohnung.



Wo ist da der große Unterschied? Man muss keine Quests mehr annehmen und abgeben? Aber das Prinzip bleibt das gleiche?

Ich habe Rift beim Release gespielt und kann nur sagen das Rift da schon ein gutes Spiel war. Persönlich waren mir aber die Unterschiede zum langjährigen MMO zu gering um dauerhaft zu wechseln.

TSW spielt sich auch sehr gut aber es muss sich zeigen was im Endgame kommt, dass eine gute Levelphase nicht reicht wurde ja mittlerweile bewiesen.

Einfach mal antesten, Rift ist ein gutes Spiel, da kann man nicht wirklich was falsch machen. Ich wünschte nur diese Hypes für Neuerscheinungen und das Fanboy gehabe würde endlich mal aufhören.

mfg


----------



## Derulu (20. August 2012)

Ein letztes Mal der Aufruf...

Dies ist KEIN "GW2 ist ja so toll, was tolleres gibt es gar nicht"- oder "GW ist der selbe Käse wie immer, nur auf einem anderen Teller präsentiert" - Thread, sondern es geht hier um Rift (und das Downloadvolumen der häufiger erfolgenden Patches). Wenn ihr über GW2 diskutieren wollt, wäre hier dir richtige Anlaufstelle


----------



## Eyora (20. August 2012)

Ich persönlich fand GW2 sehr interessant, die Spielweise und die Mechaniken fand ich sehr gut.
Man kann wirklich nur raten die Testversion zu spielen und sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen. 
Das ist immer besser als auf ander Leute Meinung zu hören (vor allem wenn man deren Spiel kaufen muss um es testen zu können. kleiner Seitenhieb sry.)

Was mich im Endeffekt gestört hat, waren die zu komplexen Talentbäume, die realistische Grafik (brauch ich in einem Computerspiel nicht und mit der Zeit wirken diese immer billiger) und die Geschichte die sehr künstlich wirkte und die ich nicht verstand.

Jedes Spiel hat aber seine stärken und schwächen. Auch ein TSW werde ich mir ansehen, wenn sie ihre ersten Probleme beseitigt haben. Im endeffekt zählt nur ob einem selbst das Spiel gefällt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. August 2012)

Ich mag Rift auch total gerne. 
Es hat einfach so eine stimmungsvolle Welt die einen immer wieder in seinen Bann zieht und es gibt IMMER (!) was zu entdecken.
Ich glaub ich hol mir nachher ne Gamecard und schau mal wieder rein...


----------



## hockomat (20. August 2012)

ohh nice mein beitrag wird gelöscht wenn ich sage das die gw2 leute hier mal bitte ausm rift forum verbannt werden sollen oder die beiträge gelöscht das is doch nen witz oder


----------



## Tirima (21. August 2012)

@hockomat:
Das ist nicht weiter schlimm. Du musst halt verstehen, das, wenn de GW2-Fanboypost gelöscht werden auch jene gelöscht werden müssen, welche darauf hinweisen, dass es sie gab da das Geflame ja sonst gleich wieder neuen Zündstoff finden würde. Da kann dein Post noch so angenehm und wohlwollend formuliert sein, das ist einfach so und hat meistens auch nichts mit deinem Post direkt zu tun.

Sieh es einfach wie einen Folgefehler bei einer Schularbeit an. Wenn der Fehler davor behoben wird dann ist das Nachfolgende von vorher egal.




@Topic:
Ich werde mir diese Woche auch wieder eine Gametimecard zulegen. Ich war da jetzt schon sehr lange nicht mehr drinnen (Anfang Dezember) denn ich hatte aus persönlichen Gründen einfach so gut wie keine Zeit für ein Onlinespiel. GW2 werde ich mir nächste Woche auch kaufen aber bei Rift weiß ich woran ich bin. Ich hatte in der Zeit seit Dezember nebenbei einmal wieder WoW gespielt weil ich es geschenkt bekommen hatte (die Battlechest mit neuem Account und einer Gametimecard), von den drei Monaten war ich aber nur in zwei anzutreffen und das auch nur jede Woche immer seltener.

Ich hab mir dann einen Spaß gemacht und mich im AH ausgetobt. Ich hatte es mit meiner neuen 60iger Kriegerin (Levelstop auf 60,möglich wäre es bis 70 gewesen) auf stattliche 23k Gold geschafft eine Täuschungskugel im Gepäck die ich mir einfach leisten wollte und noch weitere Ressourcen für weitere gut 3 k Gold in den Taschen als der Account auslief. Des weiteren hatte ich einige Mogg-Sets gesammelt welche teilweise einzeln zig-Tausend Gold wert waren (nicht seelengebunden) und meine Kriegerin in die Platte der Sturmwinder Wache gehüllt. Nebenbei habe ich mir auch noch das Emblem aus der Guru'Bashi Arena geholt welches man bekommt, wenn man dort 12 Mal die Kiste öffnet (Was auf einem vollen Server mit einem kleinen Char echt nicht einfach ist).

Ich bin also auf einem neuen Server mit einem neuen Charakter (mit sehr gutem Outfit) mit haufenweise Gold gesessen und weist du, es war trotzdem nicht das gleiche wie bei Rift und aus diesem Grund habe ich dann auch wieder den Accout auslaufen lassen. Um es mit einigen Worten aus "How I met your mother" zu sagen:

"Wenn du erst einmal den besten Burger probiert hast dann schmeckt der Rest nur wie Alt-Männer-Schuhe."

Genau so ging es mir wieder in Azeroth. Bei WoW gibt es so viele kleine Baustellen die seit Jahren offen sind und mich jedes Mal ärgern, wenn ich darüber stolpere und auch bin ich nicht mit der Weiterentwicklung des Spiels zufrieden (als Beispiel sei hier das Talentsystem genannt). Ich komme mir dort als Kunde (entschuldigt bitte den Ausdruck, persönliche Meinung) verarscht und ausgenommen vor, vor allem wenn ich sehe was ich bei der Konkurrenz für mein Abo bekomme. Bei Rift fließt das Geld wirklich in die Entwicklung des Spiels, und das merkt man alle zwei Monate wenn wieder etwas größeres veröffentlicht wird. Wie lang gab es seit dem letzten Raid Drachenseele in WoW nichts mehr? Oder wie war das mit der Eiskronenzitadelle eine Erweiterung davor (wobei hier angemerkt werden muss, das die Zitadelle echt "cool" [Doppeldeutigkeit *g*] war und zumindest dieses Alibi Rubinsanktum noch eingeschoben wurde)? Da gibts beinahe ein Jahr lang nichts für das monatlich gezahlte Geld. Stattdessen fließt es in die Entwicklung anderer Spiele, welche ich eventuell gar nicht spielen werde.

GW2 werde ich mir auch kaufen, alleine um einen guten Freund glücklich zu machen denn der liegt mir damit seit über einem Jahr in den Ohren. Der ist auch so ein, ich nenne es einmal, militanter Fanboy und jedes Mal, wenn wir uns sahen, da hat er von nichts anderem geredet als diesem Spiel. Es ist ja so toll und wird alles anders machen und der Messias wird vom Himmel herabsteigen und Krebs heilen und Blizzard wird mit ihrem WoW so gegen die Wand fahren und alle anderen Spiele sind eh nur Mist und die Entwickler bei Arenanet sind Halbgötter und was weiß ich alles. Er ist mir so sehr damit auf die Nerven gegangen, dass ich ihm eines Tages sagte "Wenn du so weitererzählst und andere Spiele gegenüber einem Spiel, das noch nicht einmal draussen ist, schlecht machst, dann werde ich GW2 bestimmt nicht spielen. Also sei mir nicht böse, aber bitte, biiiiiiitttttttttttttttteeeeee halte einfach einmal deinen Mund denn es kotzt mich einfach nur noch an."

Er hat seinen Mund gehalten und ich habe mir dann die Zeit genommen mich selbst da ein bisschen zu informieren, ohne durch die Brille eines Fanboys zu sehen. Mein Interesse it stark genug geweckt, dass ich es mir kaufen werde und ihm eine echte Chance geben will (denn es hat teilweise wirklich tolle Ansätze) aber das ist nicht meinem Freund aka "wandelnde GW2-Werbung" zu verdanken. Wäre er meine einzige Informationsquelle gewesen, ich hätte das Spiel nicht gespielt weil die "Werbung" durch ihn als Fanboy so extrem penetrant war. Aber so, nachdem ich mich ausführlich selbst darüber erkundigt habe, möchte ich es gerne probieren.

Bei GW2 weiß ich somit nicht, was genau auf mich zukommt. Es kann gut oder schlecht sein, aber das kann ich nicht beurteilen solange ich es nicht zumindest eine gewisse Zeit lang gespielt habe. Bei Rift dagegen weiß ich was mich erwartet und ich weiß, dass das Spiel echt toll ist und tollen Support hat und super entwickelt wird. Ich weiß, dort bekomme ich tatsächlich etwas für mein Geld und ich kenne die Geschäftspolitik der Entwickler, welche um einiges kompetenter und seriöser wirken als z.B. Blizzard (in meinen Augen WAR Blizzard einmal wirklich toll was diese Bereiche angeht) und in ihr Spiel auch tatsächlich Herzblut reinstecken(und das merkt man an sehr vielen Stellen).


Ich werde also bestimmt bei Rift bleiben, aus mehreren Gründen und sei es nur um dieses Leuchtfeuer an kundenorientierter (was nicht gleichzusetzen ist mit gewinnorientierter) Entwicklungsarbeit hochzuhalten, als gutes Beispiel in der Branche quasi. Andere Spiele haben es geschafft trotz riesigem Budget und toller Lizenz nicht annähernd das zu vollbringen, was Trion da auf die Beine gestellt hat und die hatten keines von diesen beiden Dingen (auch wen man hier sagen muss, dass Rift mehr in der Entwicklung gekostet hat als WoW).







Das sind meine Für und Wider zu diesem Thema (und es ist sogar überschriftbezogen *g*)

Schattige Grüße,
Tirima



PS.: Falls ihr meine Behauptung im WoW-Teil mit dem Carakter nachprüfen wollt, sie heißt "Baraea" und findet sich auf dem Server "Die Aldor". Im Arsenal findet ihr sie.


----------



## hockomat (21. August 2012)

Ne die Gw2 Fanboy posts sind doch immer noch drin nur mein wurde gelöscht Buffed geht sowieso mitlerweile zensur technisch bischen zu krass ab meinungen werfden ja kaum noch tolleriert


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. August 2012)

Dein Beitrag wurde nur wegen deines Tonfalls entfernt.


----------



## Irinii (21. August 2012)

Also Rift ist schon sein Geld wert. Ich hab es cirka 3-4 Monate gespielt und hatte in dieser Zeit großen Spaß.

Wie schon einige Vorposter gesagt haben, das Spiel auf Max-Level ist halt ein und dasselbe wie auch sonst bei WOW, SWTOR, etc....Gear-Grind, Ruf-Grind, Dailies und PvP. Da verlor ich dann eben ein wenig die Motivation. Aber du kannst mit einem Kauf eigentlich nix falsch machen. Rift ist definitiv ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (21. August 2012)

Also ich spiel jetzt Rift in der Light Version. Bin jetzt lvl 10 und im Moment erst einmal nur am schauen wie das alles Funktioniert^^ So eine wenig kommt das feeling von WoW Classic auf wo man auch erst mal vor einen riesen Berg stand und durchblicken musste.

Noch hab ich keine Abschliessende Meinung aber das kann man ja auch noch nicht haben. Die Welt an sich sieht für mich schon recht nett aus. Mein Kumpel hat GW2 vorbestellt und ich werde wohl bei ihm mir das Spiel mal anschauen, so rein aus Interesse da ja schon wirklich nen Hype um das Game gemacht wird. Wenn ich jetzt mal wieder auf Reisen bin werd ich mich mal näher mit den verschieden Spielen befassen (Foren, Youtube usw.) 

Auf jeden Fall noch mal Danke an euch allen für die vielen Meinungen hier das hilft mir wirklich sehr weiter. Aber so der richtige Spieler im Endgame werd ich nie werden wegen der zeit und das doch schon sehr fordernde RL   Deshalb bin auch ein absoluter Freund des Raidfinders bei WOW, wenn man sich ein dickes Fell angelegt hat und nicht den Chat so ernst nimmt  schon eine nette sache um mal alles zu sehen.

Aber mal schauen was alles noch so kommt, auf jeden Fall ist Rift in meiner Gunst gestiegen.



Grüsse


----------



## Tirima (21. August 2012)

Viel Spaß dir 

Darf ich dich noch fragen auf welchem Shard du unterwegs bist?


----------



## Mirmamirmo (21. August 2012)

Natürlich darfst du fragen  spiele auf brutwacht.



Ach und samuri ist der char


----------



## hockomat (21. August 2012)

@ 
* kaepteniglo*

 ja ne is klar hab mich im Ton vergriffen lol ihr habt langsam auch Realitätsverlust mal ehrlich gibt 5 mal schlimmere Posts aber egal mittlerweile ist man es bei Buffed ja gewöhnt wenn man klartext spricht weil manche Fanboys es nicht verstehn und nachdem sie 3 mal aufgefordert werden ihr Gw2 kram hier zu lassen immer noch weitermachen aber na gut


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. August 2012)

Es wird nicht besser, wenn du andere immer als Fanboy beschimpfst.

Komm mal bitte wieder etwas runter.


----------



## hockomat (22. August 2012)

Naja dann löscht doch wenigstens mal die Posts die hier nicht zum Thema passen und andere als das erwähnte Spiel in den Vordergrund heben hat nämlich nichts mit dem Thread hier zu tun 

Und das Wort "Fanboy" finde ich persönlich nicht schlimm und einige Leute die hier dauernd alle andern Foren voll spamen mit ihren Lobgesängen auf zb Gw2 sind für mich nix anderes  da sie damit versuchen immer alle andern ihre Meinung aufzudrängen das hier ist schlieslich ein Rift Thread und nicht Gw2


----------



## Xyrus2k (28. August 2012)

Ich hab auch mal ein paar Monate rift gezockt um mal nach guten alternativen zu suchen. Naja meine Suche War damals dann auch vergebens. Der Anfang von rift War echt super. Das Design passt und es sieht auch ganz gut aus . Das wars dann aber auch schon. Mich persönlich wurde das Spiel zu schnell langweilig. Es gibt keine feste Story. Irgendwie läuft die Welt zu statisch ab. Auch wenns mal coole riss events gibt, fehlt dem Spiel einfach leben. Es spielt sich nach ca. 2 Monaten total trocken. Wenn du nen gutes mmos suchst Wo wirklich alles stimmt und du Geld lassen willst (monatlich) dann kauf dir wow. Es gibt nunmal leider nix besseres. Ansonsten guck dir gw2 noch an. Alles andere sind Nischen Produkte.


----------



## empIree (28. August 2012)

Xyrus2k schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal ein paar Monate rift gezockt um mal nach guten alternativen zu suchen. Naja meine Suche War damals dann auch vergebens. Der Anfang von rift War echt super. Das Design passt und es sieht auch ganz gut aus . Das wars dann aber auch schon. Mich persönlich wurde das Spiel zu schnell langweilig. Es gibt keine feste Story. Irgendwie läuft die Welt zu statisch ab. Auch wenns mal coole riss events gibt, fehlt dem Spiel einfach leben. Es spielt sich nach ca. 2 Monaten total trocken. Wenn du nen gutes mmos suchst Wo wirklich alles stimmt und du Geld lassen willst (monatlich) dann kauf dir wow. Es gibt nunmal leider nix besseres. Ansonsten guck dir gw2 noch an. Alles andere sind Nischen Produkte.



GW 2 ist auch ein Nieschenprodukt in 3 Monaten... nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## Minoz-13 (28. August 2012)

Xyrus2k schrieb:


> Wenn du nen gutes mmos suchst Wo wirklich alles stimmt und du Geld lassen willst (monatlich) dann kauf dir wow. Es gibt nunmal leider nix besseres.



Was eine wirklich sehr subjektive Ansicht ist.

Ich habe nach über 7 Jahren WoW gekündigt da es nach meiner subjektiven Meinung zu trocken ist. Nimmt man aus WoW und Rift mal Raids, Dungeons und PvP raus, welchs ja beide Spiele bieten,was bleibt übrig ? Was kann ich als Spieler machen? Berufe und Erfolgssystem sind in beiden Spielen sehr ähnlich, ebenso bieten beide Ruffraktionen und dailys für diese. In WoW ist nun nichts mehr was ich als Spieler großartig betreiben kann, in Rift hingegen gibt ist Chroniken, Sofortabenteuer, die Risse und Rissevents selbst, Artefakte sammeln, Rätsel lösen, Schätze sammeln, das fällt mir momentan mal ein, was es mehr bietet im Vergleich zu WoW. Über die Patchpolitik von Trion braucht man hier glaube ich auch nicht reden, in welch Abständen neuer Content und Events nachgereicht werden, davon kann man in Wow nur träumen.

Rift ist aus meiner Sicht eine sehr gute Alternative im Vergleich zu anderen MMOs und ich persönlich freue mich auf das kommende Addon, welches ua ein sehr ausgereiftes Housing mit sich bringen wird, welchs Blizzard auch nie umgesetzt hat.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (28. August 2012)

Also, WoW spiele ich seid 2006. Von daher kenn ich mich da ein wenig aus. Gebe dir ja recht das Rift nicht das MMO ist das alles andere in den Schatten stellt. Aber die kleinen Events die einfach so aufkommen wenn man zufällig mal in der Nähe ist, das macht schon Fun. Aber wie schon geschrieben, ich habe es noch nicht ausführlich gespielt und kann da nicht soviel zu sagen. Mein Ersteindruck ist aber positiv.



Hatte heute nachmittag mal die Gelegenheit GW2 anzuspielen und ich muss sagen das ich wirklich positiv überrascht bin. Denke das es für mich wirklich auch ein Option ist. Bin nicht der Typ der mich von einen Computerspiel(ode rhalt deren Spieler) die Freizeit einteilen lässt bzw. kann ich es mir auch gar nicht leisten von meinen anderen "Hobbys" her. Also nix mit mit festen Raidzeiten oder so etwas, nein brauch ich nicht. Von daher kam mir der RF in WOW auch sehr gelegen, auch wenn andere daruf schimpfen 

Aber mal schauen was sich so ergibt, meine bessere Hälfte bringt mir GW2 heute abend mit wenn sie aus der Spätschicht kommt und dann werd ich es wohl Morgen intensiv spielen. Mal schauen wo ich landen werde. Mache mir aber kein Druck, ich spiele Onlinespiele wirklich sehr gern, aber es muss halt passen.


Gruß


----------



## DerTingel (29. August 2012)

Mirmamirmo schrieb:


> Aber mal schauen was sich so ergibt, meine bessere Hälfte bringt mir GW2 heute abend mit wenn sie aus der Spätschicht kommt und dann werd ich es wohl Morgen intensiv spielen. Mal schauen wo ich landen werde. Mache mir aber kein Druck, ich spiele Onlinespiele wirklich sehr gern, aber es muss halt passen.



Sehr gute Entscheidung... 

Weil für..



Mirmamirmo schrieb:


> Bin nicht der Typ der mich von einen Computerspiel(ode rhalt deren Spieler) die Freizeit einteilen lässt bzw. kann ich es mir auch gar nicht leisten von meinen anderen "Hobbys" her. Also nix mit mit festen Raidzeiten oder so etwas, nein brauch ich nicht.



Spielertypen gibts nichts passenderes auf dem MMO Markt. 



Mirmamirmo schrieb:


> Aber die kleinen Events die einfach so aufkommen wenn man zufällig mal in der Nähe ist, das macht schon Fun.



Dann wirst du GW2 lieben


----------



## Pyronidas (29. August 2012)

Man langsam fuckts einen tierisch an mit euren GW2 - GW2 ist nicht mit RIFT oder WOW oder sonstigen vergleichbar...GW2 ist n halbgares MMO welches auf kurzfristige Unterhaltung setzt...mehr Action PvP Multiplayertitel als ernsthaftes MMO..könnten sich jetzt die Al GWaida bitte wieder aus den ganzen Foren verpissen?
Ich schwöre ich werde jeden einzelnen GW2 Thread niederflamen wenn das nicht bald aufhört hier.
Und tingel..deine Meinung..
Ich find die Events in GW2 schlichtweg nervig...es sind und bleiben Quests nur wirds anders verpackt. Das ganze geht soweit das mich die Events sogar zwingen die Quests gleich zu machen, nichts hier ach ich heb mir das eben auf machs später..NEIN standopede los los auf gehts...

Statt fester Raidzeiten gibts halt später feste PvP Zeiten, wenn die Spielermenge sich eingependelt hat und immer weniger da sind wird das wien raid gehandhabt so vom regen in die traufe, wenn du absolut keinen bock hast dich mit MITSPIELERN abzutimen solltest du gar kein MMO oder Multiplayerspiel, punktum dann gibts auch besseres als GW dann sollte man das ganze gleich am Nagel hängen oder einfach damit Leben das man halt einiges nicht mitspielen kann.


----------



## Seshatar (29. August 2012)

Also ich kann jedem nur raten, RIFT einmal auszuprobieren und auch zumindest für 2-3 Monate zu bleiben und den Endgamecontent auszuprobieren. Die Stärken von RIFT liegen derzeit vor allem in den gewaltig inszenierten Schlachtzügen, der guten Grafik und Atmosphäre (wird zum "neueren" Content hin immer besser), der erwachsenen und hilfsbereiten Community und TRIONs Firmenpolitik, welche uns alle 6-8 Wochen neuen Content liefert. Außerdem gibt es keine nennenswerten Bugs und fast jede Woche 1-2 Hotfixes, die kleinere Balance-Probleme beheben.

Ich denke RIFT wird sich in den kommenden Monaten weiter verbessern, da einfach ein sehr motiviertes Team hinter der ganzen Sache steht (einige durfte ich auf der gamescom kennen lernen). Zurzeit wird z. B. ein PvP Normalization Test durchgeführt, d. h. keine Equipvorteile mehr im PvP. Und im PvE dürfen die beiden Fraktionen ab Patch 1.10 zusammenspielen (Dungeons, Handel, Quests etc.), da die Ebenenfeinde halt eine größere Bedrohung sind.

Sicherlich hat RIFT auch seine Schwächen, der Unterschied ist einfach, dass TRION sehr communitynah arbeitet und seine Schwächen Stück für Stück Richtung Stärken wandelt.

Falls jemand Interesse hat mal reinzuschauen, schreibt mir einfach eine PN, ich führe euch gerne ingame rum und zeige euch Rift ein wenig. Außerdem habe ich zuhause noch einige Vollversion-Codes ruliegen (2x Special Edition, 1x Ultimate Edition), die ich gerne im Austausch gegen die Nutzung meines Werbelinks (der euch auch noch Boni gewährt) verschenke.

PS (offtopic): GW2 finde ich auch nicht schlecht, es ist halt anders und trifft nicht meinen MMO Geschmack. Ansonsten hat arenanet aber bisher gute Arbeit geleistet und ist nach Rift Storm Legion sicherlich das zweitbeste MMO dieses Jahr.


----------



## Tirima (30. August 2012)

Ich habe mir auch GW2 besorgt um einen Vergleich anstellen zu können. Hier das Fazit:


_________________________________________________________
GW2 ist ein nettes Spiel, aber es ist nicht der Allheilsbringer so wie er von vielen immer dargestellt wird. Es macht viele Dinge komplett anders als gängige MMORPGs wobei ich einige wirklich gut finde, andere wieder weniger gut.


Ich denke, um die Diskussion Rift vs. GW2 einmal zu einem Ende zu bringen, lässt sich folgender Vergleich ganz gut treffen:
Rift und GW2 sind eher so wie ein Geländetruck und ein Rennwagen vergleichbar. Beide haben ihre Vorteile in ihrem Bereich, aber auch Nachteile in anderen und sprechen ganz andere Kunden an.



Der Vergleich WoW und Rift wär dann wiederum mit Ferrari und Lamborghini (wobei subjektiv der Motor des WoW-Rennwagens schon fünf Mal geflickt wurde und der des Rift-Rennwagens immer weiter getuned wird).


_________________________________________________________


LG,
Tirima



Edit: Aber ich will ausdrücklich erwähnen, dass es ein nettes Spiel ist. Ich will GW2 ja nicht verteufeln.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (31. August 2012)

Natürlich kann man die beiden Spiele nicht vergleichen. Ich finde solche Spiele zu vergleichen macht auch keinen Sinn da jedes seinen eigenen Weg geht. Jedes Spiel hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Was mir aber bei Rift sowohl als auch bei GW2 sehr gut gefällt, sind die Events die so mir und dir nichts aufploppen das macht echt laune.
Ich für mein Teil habe mir vorgenommen jetzt mir in aller Ruhe GW 2 anzuschauen, mal schauen was mir so zustöst  Rift habe ich nach wie vor auch noch auf den Schirm, mal sehen.


----------



## DerTingel (31. August 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Man langsam fuckts einen tierisch an mit euren GW2 - GW2 ist nicht mit RIFT oder WOW oder sonstigen vergleichbar...GW2 ist n halbgares MMO welches auf kurzfristige Unterhaltung setzt...mehr Action PvP Multiplayertitel als ernsthaftes MMO..könnten sich jetzt die Al GWaida bitte wieder aus den ganzen Foren verpissen?
> Ich schwöre ich werde jeden einzelnen GW2 Thread niederflamen wenn das nicht bald aufhört hier.
> Und tingel..deine Meinung..
> Ich find die Events in GW2 schlichtweg nervig...es sind und bleiben Quests nur wirds anders verpackt. Das ganze geht soweit das mich die Events sogar zwingen die Quests gleich zu machen, nichts hier ach ich heb mir das eben auf machs später..NEIN standopede los los auf gehts...
> ...



N bissel Käse zum Whine?
Gut dass deine Zauberkugel noch funktioniert und du die Zukunft vorher sehen kannst.
Such dir mal n vernünftige Spiel oder n anderes Hobby, dass dich auslastet und nicht so sehr frustet....deine miese Laune ist ja nicht auszuhalten. Ich hoffe du repräsentierst hier nicht den typischen Rift-Spieler, denn bisher hatte ich die Community ein wenig reifer eingeschätzt!


----------



## kassun (31. August 2012)

Ach tingel..lass ihm doch seinen aufmerksamkeitssyndrom ausleben! In jedem Thema wo auch nur annähernd was von Gw2  vorkommt muss er seinen komischen erguss loslassen! Da das Game ja so schrott ist trollt er sich aber zu jedem Gw2 Thread rum und beschimpft die leute als al Quaida fanboys usw.! Wenn mich nen spiel so abfuckt dann guck ich mir auch net jeden thread davon an! Also..einfach den armen bubbi hier rummaulen lassen damit er glücklich ist und fertig!


----------



## Klos1 (1. September 2012)

Mirmamirmo schrieb:


> Hatte heute nachmittag mal die Gelegenheit GW2 anzuspielen und ich muss sagen das ich wirklich positiv überrascht bin. Denke das es für mich wirklich auch ein Option ist. Bin nicht der Typ der mich von einen Computerspiel(ode rhalt deren Spieler) die Freizeit einteilen lässt bzw. kann ich es mir auch gar nicht leisten von meinen anderen "Hobbys" her. Also nix mit mit festen Raidzeiten oder so etwas, nein brauch ich nicht. Von daher kam mir der RF in WOW auch sehr



Sehe ich auch so. Ging damals mal, aber inzwischen hab ich zuviel um die Ohren, als das ich meine Freizeit noch zusätzlich mit festen Raidzeiten vergeuden würde. Und da passt mir das GW2-Konzept wirklich gut rein.



Pyronidas schrieb:


> Man langsam fuckts einen tierisch an mit euren GW2 - GW2 ist nicht mit RIFT oder WOW oder sonstigen vergleichbar...GW2 ist n halbgares MMO welches auf kurzfristige Unterhaltung setzt...mehr Action PvP Multiplayertitel als ernsthaftes MMO..könnten sich jetzt die Al GWaida bitte wieder aus den ganzen Foren verpissen?
> Ich schwöre ich werde jeden einzelnen GW2 Thread niederflamen wenn das nicht bald aufhört hier.
> Und tingel..deine Meinung..
> Ich find die Events in GW2 schlichtweg nervig...es sind und bleiben Quests nur wirds anders verpackt. Das ganze geht soweit das mich die Events sogar zwingen die Quests gleich zu machen, nichts hier ach ich heb mir das eben auf machs später..NEIN standopede los los auf gehts...
> ...




Und du kommst jetzt mal wieder etwas runter, sonst ruf ich deine Mami an. Ist ja echt kaum zu glauben, was du hier für nen Unfug verzapfst.


----------



## Gozzinela (2. September 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Ging damals mal, aber inzwischen hab ich zuviel um die Ohren, als das ich meine Freizeit noch zusätzlich mit festen Raidzeiten vergeuden würde. Und da passt mir das GW2-Konzept wirklich gut rein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm naja Unrecht hat er ja nicht!


Was machst du den anderes als in anderen MMOs?? Nichts! Du machst Quests, Inis und Raidest wenn du Lust hast! Wenn nicht dann nicht! Meint Ihr das GW2 wenn ihr alle Quests durch habt immer noch der Messias sein wird der alles anders macht?? Nö wird er nicht sein! Es ist alles das gleiche wie in jedem MMO, auch GW2 erfindet das Rad nicht neu, zum zweiten haben es denke ich viele nicht geschnallt, GW2 ist und bleibt mit dem Fokus auf PVP das war beim ersten Teil so und ist bei diesem auch so geblieben! Arenanet hat auch schon lange verlauten lassen das sie sich auf E-Sports fokusieren werden und nicht auf das PVE, denk ihr wirklich das sie jede Woche neue Events und neue Questreihen für euch bereitstellen werden? Von was träumt ihr denn nachts? Ich habe GW1 über 3 Jahre gespielt der neue Teile gefällt mir persöhnlich nicht so sehr ist atürich ein gutes Spiel das mag ich auch nicht bezweifeln jedoch ist es nichts neues und wird es auch nicht sein, alle MMOs sind im Kern das selbe! Ja ich weiss nun kommt, die Quests sind anders verpackt, na und? Machst doch trotzdem das selbe, für jemand der nicht auf PVP gehen will, wird dieses Spiel nicht sehr lange der Prophet sein den er sich erhofft!

Aber warten wir mal ab wenn die meisten das Game durch haben und alles gesehen haben, mal sehen was dann in den Foren steht, ich möchte es nicht sagen aber ich weiß es schon, da es in allen MMOs das gleiche war und sein wird!


----------



## kassun (2. September 2012)

Ja...aber ich hab noch nirgends ausser von den Hatern was gelesen dass Gw2 der absolute innovativste heilsbringer sein soll?
Grossartig anders macht es nicht...aber durch die andere verpackung und liebevollen details lässt es sich aber sehr neu spielen (gefühlt)!
Und was der komische kautz da oben ablässt ,und vorallem wie ers macht ist das letzte!

Ps. Ich hatte auch Rift gespielt...und es lohnt sich allemal..isn geiles Spiel!


----------



## Mirmamirmo (2. September 2012)

Naja mit Sicherheit ist nicht GW2 nicht das beste vom besten. Aber wer hat das auch erwartet ? Hier sollte es ja auch um Rift gehen und nicht um GW2. Aber das gerade der release von GW2 in meiner Findungsphase fällt war Zufall. Hatte mir vorher noch nie Gedanken um GW2 gemacht, aber nen Kumpel hatte halt gesagt : Komm mal her schua es dir mal an. Und somit habe ich Gefallen an GW2 gefunden.

Also Rift bleibt bei mir auf dem Rechner, auf jedem Fall werd ich immer mal wieder reinschauen. 

Noch einmal Danke an alle die sich hier so schön an der Diskussion beteilligen. Hätte nie gedacht das sich der Thread so toll entwickelt. Ich werde immer mal wieder hier reinschauen


----------



## Gozzinela (2. September 2012)

kassun schrieb:


> Ja...aber ich hab noch nirgends ausser von den Hatern was gelesen dass Gw2 der absolute innovativste heilsbringer sein soll?
> Grossartig anders macht es nicht...aber durch die andere verpackung und liebevollen details lässt es sich aber sehr neu spielen (gefühlt)!
> Und was der komische kautz da oben ablässt ,und vorallem wie ers macht ist das letzte!
> 
> Ps. Ich hatte auch Rift gespielt...und es lohnt sich allemal..isn geiles Spiel!



Natürlich, wie ich sagte, alle Spiele haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile, das eine MMo macht das besser das andere dieses, aber am ende dreht sich doch alles immer um das selbe, wozu über andere MMOs herziehen, meine güte, soll doch jeder das spielen was ihm fun macht und wenn er keinen Spaß mehr nach einer Zeit hat dann Spiel halt wieder was anderes, es ist wie mit dem Essen, natürlich isst man z.B.: gern Pizza jeden Tag aber irgendwann wird es eben auch Langweilig und man will was anderes, deswegen ist Pizza nicht schlecht und wird bestimmt wieder auf meinem Speiseplan landen! ;-) . Genauso ist es mit den MMOs, mal probiert man das dann halt wieder einen Monat was anderes in der heutigen Zeit. Verstehe nicht die Probleme in der Sache.


----------



## kassun (2. September 2012)

Gozzinela schrieb:


> Natürlich, wie ich sagte, alle Spiele haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile, das eine MMo macht das besser das andere dieses, aber am ende dreht sich doch alles immer um das selbe, wozu über andere MMOs herziehen, meine güte, soll doch jeder das spielen was ihm fun macht und wenn er keinen Spaß mehr nach einer Zeit hat dann Spiel halt wieder was anderes, es ist wie mit dem Essen, natürlich isst man z.B.: gern Pizza jeden Tag aber irgendwann wird es eben auch Langweilig und man will was anderes, deswegen ist Pizza nicht schlecht und wird bestimmt wieder auf meinem Speiseplan landen! ;-) . Genauso ist es mit den MMOs, mal probiert man das dann halt wieder einen Monat was anderes in der heutigen Zeit. Verstehe nicht die Probleme in der Sache.



Das ist es ja..ich verstehe das problem ja auchnicht...ich hab ja auch nicht dich gemeint..sondern der der immer so ausfallend wird wenn jmd was von gw2 schreibt! Ich mach würde auch kein spiel wissentlich schlecht machen um ein anderes zu hypen..ich rede nur von meinem empfinden!

Lg Kassun


----------



## Gozzinela (2. September 2012)

kassun schrieb:


> Das ist es ja..ich verstehe das problem ja auchnicht...ich hab ja auch nicht dich gemeint..sondern der der immer so ausfallend wird wenn jmd was von gw2 schreibt! Ich mach würde auch kein spiel wissentlich schlecht machen um ein anderes zu hypen..ich rede nur von meinem empfinden!
> 
> Lg Kassun


So ist es das Meinte ich damit wenn jemand GW2 toll finden dann lasst ihn doch :-), ist doch jedem seine Sache, wenn jemand Rift besser finden auch seine Sache, wenn jemand mal das dann das andere spielt ist doch auch jedem seine Sache, ich verstehe nicht warum manche solch einen Beschützerinstinkt in ein MMO setzen als wären Sie mit ihm verheiratet oder noch schlimmer da ich nicht mal meine Ehefrau so verteidige wie mache ihr MMO.


----------



## Brüderchen Rattentod (4. September 2012)

kassun schrieb:


> Das ist es ja..ich verstehe das problem ja auchnicht...ich hab ja auch nicht dich gemeint..sondern der der immer so ausfallend wird wenn jmd was von gw2 schreibt! Ich mach würde auch kein spiel wissentlich schlecht machen um ein anderes zu hypen..ich rede nur von meinem empfinden!
> 
> Lg Kassun



Naja das hier ist der RIFT TEIL des Forums und die Frage bezog sich auf RIFT. Nicht auf GW2. Wer über GW2 schreiben will, findet dort einen eigenen Forenteil für. Wenn ich Infos über GW2 haben möchte besuch ich das Forum dafür und nicht das RIFT/WOW/der sonstiges Forum. Und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin: Wenn ich in GW2 Mitspieler habe, die geistig nichteinmal in der LAge sind, eine Forenstruktur zu verstehen, dann will ich das auch gar nicht spielen


----------



## FarinHH (4. September 2012)

Moin,

eigentlich ist es einfach.
Beide Spiele sind großartig! 

Und man kann beide Spiele nicht vergleichen... Am einfachsten ist es:

- Möchtest du ein PvP System alá DAOC (Burgenschlachten etc.) 
- Möchtest du keine Itemspirale mehr 
- Du möchtest keine klassische Rollenverteilung mehr (wie Heiler, Tank oder DD)
- Hast du Familie, Beruf und nicht immer viel Zeit zum daddeln (und daher auch wenig Zeit für eine Ini oder Raid)
- Hast du ein Entdeckerdrang und möchtest auch die verwinkelste Höhle erforschen
- Hast du jemals geträumt unter Wasser zu kämpfen

----- Dann ist Guild Wars II das richtige für dich -----


----- Und RIFT ist für dich das richtige wenn das auf dich zutrifft: ----

- Möchtest du knifflige und herausforderne Raids
- Dir ist die Itemspirale wichtig
- Wenn du die klassische Rollenverteilung brauchst (Tank, Heiler, DD)
- Schnelle Erfolge sind dir wichtig
- Du liebst es viele Talente miteinander zu kombinieren 
- Ein Erfolgssystem was dich auch belohnt und nicht nur mit statischen Punkten
- Wenn du Alternativen suchst um nicht immer zu Questen um aufzusteigen 
- Wenn du eine Sammelleidenschaft besitzt und nicht aufhörst zu suchen bist du deine Sammlung komplett hast (Artefakt System).


Beste Grüsse


----------



## Mirmamirmo (5. September 2012)

Gozzinela schrieb:


> So ist es das Meinte ich damit wenn jemand GW2 toll finden dann lasst ihn doch :-), ist doch jedem seine Sache, wenn jemand Rift besser finden auch seine Sache, wenn jemand mal das dann das andere spielt ist doch auch jedem seine Sache, ich verstehe nicht warum manche solch einen Beschützerinstinkt in ein MMO setzen als wären Sie mit ihm verheiratet oder noch schlimmer da ich nicht mal meine Ehefrau so verteidige wie mache ihr MMO.



Genau, und ich weis nicht was daran schlimm ist von irgendwas ein Fan zu sein . Mir persönlich ist es Latte ob jemand Fan von wow, hdro, aion, rift, swtor, gw2 oder Pflastersteine-online ist. 
Weis nicht ob man gleich und immer Leute angreifen muss. Jeder spielt was er will und kann, und selbstverständlich darf er auch schreiben warum er das spiel gut findet.


----------



## icepeach (5. September 2012)

Ich find rift klasse und spiele es gerne ab und an mal


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Ich spiel kein Rift, aber würden die Moderatoren mal aufhören ständig und alles zu löschen [..]



Arbeite einfach an deiner Ausdrucksweise, dann bleibt das Zeug auch stehen. Bspw. ist ein herauslesbar aggressiver oder abfälliger "Tonfall" genau so unpraktisch für eine Diskussion, wie direkte Beleidigungen. :-) 

@All: Bitte nicht ins Offtopic abrutschen, Danke.


----------



## hendlbrust (16. September 2012)

Also ich kann Rift nur jedem empfehlen der gerne PvE spielt (PvP ist aber in Rift inzwischen auch recht unterhaltsam)....es ist ein "kleines" Juwel. Ich spiele Rift UND Gw2 ...weil Gw2 bei aller Liebe..kein alleinunterhaltendes MMo ist.


----------



## Gfreeman (16. September 2012)

Hier auch meine Meinung:



Zunächst die bisherigen Erfahrungen und Konsequenzen:

WoW: 5 Jahre lang gespielt- irgendwann das Gefühl gehabt, dass das Spiel im Hinblick auf Abo-Gebühren zu wenig Gegenleistung bringt. Auch die Grafik war nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Herr der Ringe Online: Die Story (Tolkien, Mittelerde) unerreicht. Jedoch ist den Entwicklern nach den beiden Addons Moria, Düsterwald die Luft ausgegangen. Es kam nichts mehr lohnenswertes hinterher bzw. der Contentnachschub dauerte für ein MMO einfach zu lange.

SWTOR: Die Hochlevelphase bis Level 50 auch bisher unerreicht. Jedoch: Die Bugs und der Kundenservice sind eines MMO`s unwürdig bzw. ne absolute Frechheit. Möchte dies hier nicht näher begründen, da dies den Rahmen sprengen würde und auch nicht hierher gehört.

Rift: Ich hatte Rift zu Release gespielt und war damals nach 1 jähriger Spielzeit ein wenig enttäuscht. Das Spiel hatte wenig Seele und die Rifts selbst waren zu wenig skaliert an die Anzahl der Spieler im jeweiligen Gebiet. Wenn man Pech hatte, machten die Gegner, die aus den Rifts auftauchten, alles platt, weil zu wenig Spieler da waren, um Paroli zu bieten. Questen war dann unmöglich.

Age of Conan: Hmmh, das einzige MMO außer Rift in der Gegenwart, was sich lohnt für PvE'ler. Wobei ich das Rift in der Gegenwart ein wenig moderner empfinde. Ist aber echt Geschmachssache.


Gegenwart! Nach dem Desaster mit SWTOR hatte ich nochmals Gelegenheit, in Rift reinzuschnuppern. 

Meine zuvor gemachten Aussagen muss ich alle revidieren: Rift ist gereift wie ein guter Wein. Es ist für mich zwischenzeitlich das ultimative MMO. Ich freue mich auch bereits auf das Addon Stormlegion und kann RIFT allen empfehlen. Klar ist, dass Rift das Rad nicht neu erfindet. Das möchte Rift auch gar nicht.


Rift ist nichts anderes wie WoW zu seinen besten Zeiten, nur mit besserer Grafik und Entwicklern, die Spiele für Spieler entwickeln. 



Gruß Gfree


----------



## Vaisser (17. September 2012)

Was mich an Rift gestört hat war die sehr geringe Sichtweite. Charaktere sehen zwar alle gut und detailreich aus. Aber Bäume, Häuser und andere Gebäude verschwinden schon recht schnell wenn man sich etwas entfernt, bzw. ploppen erst auf wenn man kurz davor steht. Schaut man von einem Berg ins Tal, das eigentlich dicht bewaldet sein sollte sieht man nur Stein. Das nervt tierisch und zehrt an der Athmosspähre. Und ja mein Rechner ist kein alter Schrotthaufen, neuere Spiele bieten mir da wesentlich mehr. Ansonsten ist die Story rund um die "Vigilie" etwas arg bemüht, konnte da nie was mit anfangen. Von der reinen Spielemechanik sind die Rifts natürlich etwas besonderes im Spiel und haben das Genre sicher weitergebracht. GW2 hat da ja ein bisschen adaptiert, allerdings ist das System von Rift mit den quer durch die gesamte Botanik laufenden Einheiten, die auch kleinere Städte und Stützpunkte angreifen ziemlich einzigartig. Bin mal gespannt wenn ein Entwickler diese Idee aufgreift und noch witerentwickelt.


----------



## hendlbrust (20. September 2012)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Meine zuvor gemachten Aussagen muss ich alle revidieren: Rift ist gereift wie ein guter Wein. Es ist für mich zwischenzeitlich das ultimative MMO. Ich freue mich auch bereits auf das Addon Stormlegion und kann RIFT allen empfehlen. Klar ist, dass Rift das Rad nicht neu erfindet. Das möchte Rift auch gar nicht.
> 
> 
> Rift ist nichts anderes wie WoW zu seinen besten Zeiten, nur mit besserer Grafik und Entwicklern, die Spiele für Spieler entwickeln.
> ...



Völlig richtig.

Was ich halt schade finde ist, das es so wenige spielen (oder kommt mir das nur so vor) . Ich war heute wieder kurz drin (überleg grad- ob ich ned wieder einsteige- nachdem GW2 für mich doch eher dünn is), aber da war ja rein gar nix los- weder auf Brutwacht - noch auf Brutmutter.


----------



## hockomat (21. September 2012)

Zu den Abendstunden sind die Server schon gut gefüllt aber es sind halt trotzdem nicht grade massen an Spielern leider


----------



## Quentaros (21. September 2012)

Ich denke mal wenn das Addon rauskommt, werden es wieder mehr sein.
Aber ich hab so eine gewissen Vorahnung, wenn das Addon rauskommt, erstmal einiges verbugt sein könnte und dadurch viele Hotfixes erst geladen werden müssen, bis es so gut wie bug -und fehlerfrei ist. 

Ist nun mal nicht grade wenig was da aufgespielt wird. 

Wie war das? Never play on Patchday lässt grüssen.


----------



## hendlbrust (21. September 2012)

Ach, da mach ich mir fast keine Sorgen. So wie ich Trion kenn wird das mit den Fixes eh schnell gehn. Mann Mann Mann..mir juckts in den Fingern den Account zu reaktiviern.


----------



## Loina (21. September 2012)

rift ist aufjedenfall ein gutes spiel,es bietet auch sehr viel 
was mich ein wenig abschreckt das es nicht soooo viele leute spielen,und raiden eventuell mit einer jute gilde nur drin ist =///


----------



## Quentaros (22. September 2012)

Loina schrieb:


> rift ist aufjedenfall ein gutes spiel,es bietet auch sehr viel
> was mich ein wenig abschreckt das es nicht soooo viele leute spielen,und raiden eventuell mit einer jute gilde nur drin ist =///



Es werden viele Randomraids unternommen und die laufen meist erfolgreich, also mach dir da von daher keine Sorgen.
Nur bei den Highend-Raids da muss man schon ne eingespielte Gruppe sein.


----------



## Brüderchen Rattentod (23. September 2012)

hendlbrust schrieb:


> Völlig richtig.
> 
> Was ich halt schade finde ist, das es so wenige spielen (oder kommt mir das nur so vor) . Ich war heute wieder kurz drin (überleg grad- ob ich ned wieder einsteige- nachdem GW2 für mich doch eher dünn is), aber da war ja rein gar nix los- weder auf Brutwacht - noch auf Brutmutter.



Hmm 50er oder Levelphase? Also ab Nachmittags sind beide recht gut besucht....Kann aber sein, neben Conquest und dem allgemeinen PvP und momentanen Eventinstanz abfarmen, waren noch knapp nen dutzend Randomraids abends unterwegs....obwohl Sanctum war gut gefüllt.


----------



## empIree (23. September 2012)

Ich versteh es nicht warum Rift so wenig Spieler hat und Rift hat wenig Spieler! Es ist zur Zeit mit Abstand das beste MMORP auf dem Markt und ich hab mir seit knapp 12 Jahren jedes MMORPG angesehen und angespielt. Es ist klassisch ja, aber das perfekt. Ich brauch keine Weltinovation wenn das gekannte so perfekt serviert wird... aber jedem das seine. Es ist allerdings Schade um solch ein grandioses Spiel. WoW ist auch nicht zu verachten aber zu verniedlicht über die Jahre. Ich mag Fantasy aber kein Walt Disney Game. Aber auch das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung. Ach und, GW2 Spiele ich auch. Geniales MMO aber eben kein wirkliches mmoRPG!


----------



## Thestixxxx (23. September 2012)

empIree schrieb:


> Ich versteh es nicht warum Rift so wenig Spieler hat und Rift hat wenig Spieler!



Grosser Vorteil von Rift soll ja die Grafik sein, ich finde die Grafik von Rift insgesamt eher mässig bis unzweckmässig, interesannterweise sind die Spieler wirklich gut animiert aber die NPC teilweise grottig insgesamt wirkt auch alles irgendwie unübersichtlich auf mich.

Bei WoW ist max. Level der Einstieg ins Endgame bei Rift ist es für jeden der nicht von Anfang an dabei ist der Einstieg in den Grind, kann man mögen aber viele haben sowas schon zu oft durch.

Ich denke mal mit SL wird sowiso einiges über Bord geworfen, wurde schon angedeutet das das PvP Rangsystem evtl. fällt und die Essenzen sollen mehr in den Hintergrund treten usw usw.

Wie allerdings Trion Ende November ein gutes Addon warscheinlich ohne open Beta präsentieren will da bin ich mal gespannt drauf.

P.S. Das ist zwar alles meine persönliche meinung aber wenn man sich das Serversterben ansieht denke ich ich stehe damit nicht ganz alleine.


----------



## hendlbrust (23. September 2012)

Brüderchen schrieb:


> Hmm 50er oder Levelphase? Also ab Nachmittags sind beide recht gut besucht....Kann aber sein, neben Conquest und dem allgemeinen PvP und momentanen Eventinstanz abfarmen, waren noch knapp nen dutzend Randomraids abends unterwegs....obwohl Sanctum war gut gefüllt.



An diesen "Free Weekend" ,da konnte ja ehemalige Abonnenten auch Charaktere über 20 hinaus spielen, war ich mit meinen 50ern unterwegs um mir mal die eine oder andre Ini zu geben. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht. Aber los war z.b. im Sanctum gar nix (gegen früher). Ich hab auch die Angewohnheit im 50er chat immer mal zu grüssen oder ein allgemeines Gespräch vom Zaun zu brechen. Da kam...wenig bis nix.

Vielleicht lags wirklich daran das alle diesen neuen PvP-Modus machen- raiden , oder oder oder. KA..aber mir kams recht ruhig vor. Ich hoffe für Rift das sich das mit dem Addon ändert...denn das SPiel und das Team das hier an der Arbeit ist..hätte sich wirklich viel mehr Spieler verdient.


----------



## Brüderchen Rattentod (24. September 2012)

Naja siehst du, bei uns war es einigen Leuten in Sanctum zu voll und die haben sich irgendwo in Mondschattenbergen nen Plätzchen gesucht, weil sie kein Bock auf Ladezeiten beim rennen hatten.
Klar merkt man GW2 momentan und das viele sich nur noch zu den raidzeiten einloggen, weil so langsam die Luft raus ist. Aber das nix auf den Servern los ist....hmmm eigentlich nicht.
Und der 50er...naja viele nutzen ihn nur zu Suchzwecken und ignorieren den ansonsten (hab ihn zB im PvP auch grundsätzlich aus, weil Unterhaltungen im 50er doch recht störend sind)


----------



## Hekka (26. September 2012)

Brüderchen schrieb:


> Naja das hier ist der RIFT TEIL des Forums und die Frage bezog sich auf RIFT. Nicht auf GW2. Wer über GW2 schreiben will, findet dort einen eigenen Forenteil für. Wenn ich Infos über GW2 haben möchte besuch ich das Forum dafür und nicht das RIFT/WOW/der sonstiges Forum. Und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin: Wenn ich in GW2 Mitspieler habe, die geistig nichteinmal in der LAge sind, eine Forenstruktur zu verstehen, dann will ich das auch gar nicht spielen



Naja aber du solltest vielleicht auch deinen Horizont erweitern!! 

"Du willst ein Spiel erst gar nicht spielen weil einige nicht geistig in der Lage sind eine Forenstruktur zu verstehn" sehr gute Aussage von einem Menschen der glaubt anderen geistig überlegen zu sein.

Ich hab mir diesen Thread jetzt durchgelesen, hier werden anhand von Beispielen zwei tolle Spiele verglichen das ich persönlich als normal empfinde da der Threadsteller wissen wollte ob sich Rift noch lohnt für ihn.

Wo liegt bitte das Problem wenn Thema A diskutiert wird und Thema B als Vergleich/Beispiel oder sontiges herangezogen wird um auf ein halbwegs vernünftiges Ergebnis zu kommen?

Wenn es einige störend empfinden, sollten sie sich gar nicht in einem Forum aufhalten den der Rest der User bleibt freundlich,sachlich und unterhält sich im normalen Ton, nur blödsinnige Aussagungen führen zu seitenweise unnötigen Diskussionen und wer will das schon.

LG


----------



## Brüderchen Rattentod (27. September 2012)

Hekka schrieb:


> Ich hab mir diesen Thread jetzt durchgelesen, hier werden anhand von Beispielen zwei tolle Spiele verglichen das ich persönlich als normal empfinde da der Threadsteller wissen wollte ob sich Rift noch lohnt für ihn.



Soso....



Mirmamirmo schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> ich habe  schon einiges über Rift gehört und auch gehört das es eigentlich gar nicht schlecht sein soll. Ich würde es gerne einmal anspielen. Habe gehört bzw. gelesen das Rift eine sehr forsche Patch-Politik betreibt, das heist sie bringen sehr oft neue Inhalte ins Spiel.
> 
> ...



Mal etwas unterstrichen...ansonsten ohne Worte.

Aber gut bleiben wir sachlich:
Was hat GW2 Conten mit trions Patchgröße zutun?
Was hat der Vergleich beider Spiele mit trions Patchgröße zutun?

Schon mal Danke für deine Erklärungen, dann kann ich nämlich mein Horizont erweitern


----------



## Hekka (1. Oktober 2012)

@Brüderchen Rattentod du legst es hier nur auf eine endlose Diskussion aus, wenn es dir nicht passt was die Leute hier schreiben dann lies hier halt nicht mit.


----------



## Blueeye52 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte da auch ne Frage:läuft es Stabil? und zuverlässig? Ich hab WoW u. Hdro hinter mir und bin im Moment von Swotor nur enttäuscht. Nicht vom Spiel aber von der Seltenheit die man als Gelegenheitsspieler kann. Serverwartungen sind ja ok, aber danach sollte das Game auch wieder laufen, ist bei Swotor leider nicht so. Ich hoffe bei Rift ist das anders oder?


----------



## Gozzinela (16. Oktober 2012)

Also das kann ich dir sagen das es stabil läuft! Da brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## hockomat (17. Oktober 2012)

Brüderchen schrieb:


> Soso....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So nun erwitere du mal meinen Horizont und sag mir was die zitierten stellen mit GW2 zu tun haben er will lediglich wissen wie oft er Bei Rift große Patches laden muss


----------



## Hekka (17. Oktober 2012)

Gehört hier zwar jetzt nicht hin aber wenn mit dem Patch Housing aufgepielt wurde, würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr darüber berichtet würdet wie das Ganze abläuft.


----------



## tekkon123 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ab Minute 3:40 wird schön die funktionsweise gezeigt
http://www.gamespot.com/shows/now-playing/?event=rift_storm_legion20121016


----------



## empIree (17. Oktober 2012)

Rift ist eine Alternative... ob das wirklich so ist kann dir niemand sagen. Ich und jeder der sich einmal wirklich drauf eingelassen hat können dir aber sagen; Rift ist ein sehr gutes Spiel und hält was in den letzten zwei Jahren jedes neue MMORPG versprochen aber nicht gehalten hat. Gute Qualität, jede Menge Patches, ein motiviertes Entwicklerteam und jede Menge Spass!

Edit: Um Ehrlich zu bleiben; Einen großen Kritikpunkt habe ich an Rift seit seinem ersten LiveTag und das ist die bescheidene Sicht InGame... leider!


----------



## Belo79 (29. Oktober 2012)

empIree schrieb:


> Rift ist eine Alternative... ob das wirklich so ist kann dir niemand sagen. Ich und jeder der sich einmal wirklich drauf eingelassen hat können dir aber sagen; Rift ist ein sehr gutes Spiel und hält was in den letzten zwei Jahren jedes neue MMORPG versprochen aber nicht gehalten hat. Gute Qualität, jede Menge Patches, ein motiviertes Entwicklerteam und jede Menge Spass!
> 
> Edit: Um Ehrlich zu bleiben; Einen großen Kritikpunkt habe ich an Rift seit seinem ersten LiveTag und das ist die bescheidene Sicht InGame... leider!



Das stört mich nicht, aber die Performance des Spielclients finde ich nicht so pralle.
Davon abgesehen ist Rift ein klasse Spiel, bin aktuell auch wieder dort unterwegs.

Das Problem mit den langen Wartezeiten des Dungeonfinders wurde auch gelöst, er geht jetzt über alle Server (ein paar Brocken Englisch sollte jeder hinkriegen). 
Komischerweise sind die Franzosen sogar ziemlich nett, das habe ich aus anderen Spielen anders in Erinnerung  
Invite als DD geht recht fix (ca. 10 Minuten zur Prime Time, Heal geht direkt auf)


----------



## hockomat (2. November 2012)

Na da haste aber glück gehabt mit den Franzosen die du getroffen ahst wir wurden mit Gilden Kollegen dutzende male als Nazis etc beschimpft und das nimmt auch kein ende


----------



## Belo79 (2. November 2012)

Ok, das ist dann schon heftig, aber so Honks gibt es ja in jedem Spiel 

Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden, seit Release hat sich sehr viel getan. 
Storm Legion ist vorbestellt.

Grüßle,
B.


----------



## tekkon123 (2. November 2012)

hockomat schrieb:


> Na da haste aber glück gehabt mit den Franzosen die du getroffen ahst wir wurden mit Gilden Kollegen dutzende male als Nazis etc beschimpft und das nimmt auch kein ende


Sowas ist mir noch nicht einmal untergekommen.Meistens halten die den Ball flach.Habt ihr evtl die Jungs provoziert?


----------



## mottenfurz (2. November 2012)

Jaja,die lieben Franzosen,is ja bekanntlich neben den Yankees ein schwer doppelmoraliges Volk,schwere Rassisten der ersten Klasse..........


----------



## tekkon123 (2. November 2012)

mottenfurz schrieb:


> Jaja,die lieben Franzosen,is ja bekanntlich neben den Yankees ein schwer doppelmoraliges Volk,schwere Rassisten der ersten Klasse..........


So wie bekanntlich ja die Deutschen das Volk mit den schwersten vorurteilen ist...


----------



## Lancegrim (3. November 2012)

Ich find die Franzosen garnet rassistisch, sondern richtig super. Wenn du von denen was willst, hast du ihre Sprache zu lernen, ganz einfach. So sollte es sein!

Wieso muss ich (Beispiel, ja kein Angriff) als Geschäftsinhaber, türkisch lernen weil ein Kunde mich sonst nicht versteht? Soll er doch deutsch lernen, er will was von mir. Punkt.

Genauso isses bei denen auch und ich find das super so. Wenn ich was von jemandem will, dann muss ich mich doch verständlich ausdrücken können, wenn ich das nicht kann, Pech.

Is genauso wie diese möchtergern Auswanderer, die nach Australien auswandern ohne ein Wort englisch zu sprechen, oder nach Spanien, ohne spanisch zu können. Die Franzosen sind da halt knallhart. Sollten wir in Deutschland eigentlich auch so machen, aber neee 

Soviel zum Mega OT.



Also ich hatte mit Rift eigentlich auch schon abgeschlossen, hab vor ner Woche dann wieder reaktiviert und war eigentlich auf dem gleichen Stand, das man außer Raiden nicht viel machen kann.
Hab dann gestern kurz in die Open Beta des Addons reingeschnuppert und bin total begeistert. Die neuen Seelen sind sehr sehr gut durchdacht und spaßig. Mein Krieger wird quasi zum Magier, und mein Magier wird zum Krieger, sehr sehr genial.


----------



## zampata (3. November 2012)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ich find die Franzosen garnet rassistisch, sondern richtig super. Wenn du von denen was willst, hast du ihre Sprache zu lernen, ganz einfach. So sollte es sein! Wieso muss ich (Beispiel, ja kein Angriff) als Geschäftsinhaber, türkisch lernen weil ein Kunde mich sonst nicht versteht? Soll er doch deutsch lernen, er will was von mir. Punkt. Genauso isses bei denen auch und ich find das super so. Wenn ich was von jemandem will, dann muss ich mich doch verständlich ausdrücken können, wenn ich das nicht kann, Pech.



Die Franzosen bewundere ich ebenfalls für diese Einstellung. Solange du im realen Leben bist, geht das aber auch.
Jeder entscheidet dann für sich ob er die französische Staatsgrenze überschreitet oder etwas von einem franzosen bestellt.

In Rift ist das aber unbrauchbar. In Rift sind wir in einer 3 Ecks Beziehung.
Der Franzose will etwas von Rift (den Dungeon mit Mitspieler bestreiten)
der Deutsche / Englänger / Türke / etc. will ebenfalls was von Rift (den Dungeon mit Mitspieler bestreiten).

Würfelt nun Rift den Deutschen, Türken, Enlänger und Franzose zusammen hat keiner von ihnen entschieden mit den jeweils anderen zu spielen.
Man kann daher nicht sagen, wenn der Tank vom Franz-DD will dass er nicht auf das CC hauen soll (vielleicht ein doofes Beispiel)
dann will nicht der Tank was vom Franz DD sondern der Franz DD was von der Gruppe.

Die 4 anderen NAtionalitäten würden vermutlich sich darauf einigen englisch im Dungeon zu sprechen.
Die Franzosen beharren auf ihrer eigenen Sprache. Und hier kommt dann der große Crash.
Wenn der Franzose was von den anderen will muss er englisch lernen. Punkt.


----------



## Lancegrim (3. November 2012)

Ja aber die gehen ja, wie sehr viele Deutsche auch davon aus, das man den Dungeon ja kennt und weiß was man zu tun hat und daher sich eigentlich net unterhalten brauch


----------



## Klos1 (23. November 2012)

zampata schrieb:


> Die Franzosen bewundere ich ebenfalls für diese Einstellung. Solange du im realen Leben bist, geht das aber auch.
> Jeder entscheidet dann für sich ob er die französische Staatsgrenze überschreitet oder etwas von einem franzosen bestellt.



Im realen Leben geht das also, was? Mal angenommen, ich wäre Spanier und du würdest dich in meinem Land im Urlaub befinden und bräuchtest dringend Hilfe, welche ich dir aber auf Englisch verweigere, dann findest du das bewundernswert?
Na herzlichen Glückwunsch! Wie kann man eine solch verdrehte Ansicht haben. Keiner sagt etwas dagegen, dass man die einheimische Sprache lernen sollte, wenn man auswandert. Aber man kann es auch übertreiben. Wie wäre es denn, wenn irgendeine französische Firma irgendwo in China Produkte bestellen möchte und der Chinese ihnen erstmal höflich, aber bestimmt klarmacht, dass sie erstmal chinesisch lernen sollen? So einen ausgemachten Schwachsinn hab ich ja im Leben noch nicht gehört. Es hat schon einen guten Grund, dass sich für die internationale Kommunikation diverse Weltsprachen etabliert haben. Und das ist allen voran erstmal Englisch. Die ist leicht und die kann im Prinzip jeder. Und wenn ich mich einem Ausländer gegenüber verweigere, mich mit ihm auf Englisch zu unterhalten, obwohl ich es könnte, dann ist das nicht bewunderswert, sondern armseelig.

Damit das klar ist: das soll jetzt nicht explizit gegen Franzosen gehen. Ein solches Verhalten ist generell lächerlich, völlig egal, welche Nationalität. Es gibt doch nichts schöneres, als sich im Urlaub mit komplett anders tickenden Leuten auszutauschen.
Stell dir mal vor, wie das wäre, wenn ich jetzt überall erst die Sprache lernen müsste, um mich austauschen zu können. Dann kann ich jedes Jahr ne andere Sprache lernen, abhängig davon, wohin ich verreisen möchte.

Wirklich bewundernswert!


----------



## Wamboland (24. November 2012)

Die übliche Verkehrssprache ist Englisch. 

Ich war auch schon mit fremdsprachigen Mitspielern in einer Gruppe (generell sehe ich aber zu das es Gildenintern läuft) und hatte da bisher immer Glück das sich alle auf Englisch unterhalten haben. 

Franzosen bewundere ich nicht für ihre Einstellung, denn wenn die nach DE kommen erwarten sie trotzdem das man fr. versteht/spricht/schreibt. Das ist einfach asozial. 

Bei LoL ist es doch auch immer das Gleiche. Alle nutzen Englisch, nur die FR weigern sich meist, da kann ich sie aber wenigstens melden. 


Zu Rift:
Kaufen und zocken. So einfach ist das. 

Nun mit dem Addon ist es mMn das derzeit beste klassische MMORPG auf dem Markt.


----------



## Lancegrim (27. November 2012)

Also zu Rift ja, zum Addon eher nein.

Mir gefällt die Queststruktur da überhaupt nicht, es läuft fast immer ab das du einene Hauptquest kriegst, die dich in ein Gebiet führt. Dort musst du dann verschiedene Gegner einfach mal umhauen um die Killquests dafür zu kriegen und irgendwas aufheben um weitere Quests zu kriegen. Das is auf Dauer schon ein wenig nervig find ich.


Was die Sprachendiskussion angeht, ich bleib dabei, wenn jemand was von mir will, hat er meine Sprache zu lernen. Vorrausgesetzt natürlich man findet keinem gemeinsamen Nenner in Englisch oder Zeichensprache. In Notsituationen is das natürlich selbstverständlich.

Aber so im alltäglichen Leben, lern ich garantiert kein türkisch, nur weil der Kerl in der Dönerbude nebenan mich nicht versteht. Dann geh ich woanders hin, fertig.
Wenn der Grieche aus dem Nachbarhaus mich nach etwas fragt auf griechisch, ignorier ich ihn. Der hat deutsch mit mir zu reden, wenn er was von mir will, punkt. Oder wird da von mir erwartet griechisch zu lernen? Soweit kommts noch.

Und ja, wenn ich Urlaub mache, versuche ich zumindest rudimentäre Sprachkentnisse mir anzueignen, einfach aus Höflichkeit und Respekt. Wie siehten das aus wenn ich nach Spanien fliege und kein Wort spanisch kann, dann im Gegenzug aber erwarte das dort jeder deutsch kann damit ich ihm klarmachen kann was ich von ihm will. Das wäre ziemlich armseelig.


----------



## Zerasata (27. November 2012)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Also zu Rift ja, zum Addon eher nein.
> 
> Mir gefällt die Queststruktur da überhaupt nicht, es läuft fast immer ab das du einene Hauptquest kriegst, die dich in ein Gebiet führt. Dort musst du dann verschiedene Gegner einfach mal umhauen um die Killquests dafür zu kriegen und irgendwas aufheben um weitere Quests zu kriegen. Das is auf Dauer schon ein wenig nervig find ich.



Die Queststruktur gefällt mir auch nicht, einer der Gründe warum ich mein Abo wieder auf Eis gelegt habe.


----------



## Dylis (27. November 2012)

Ich finde das Questsystem von SL super, es erspart ein die unnötige lauferei zwischen Questmob <-> Questhub, bzw. Questitem <-> Questhub. Wenn man ein Questitem findet, startet sofort die Quest und wenn ich die Quest fertig hab bekomme ich sofort die Belohnung ohne durch die halbe Karte reiten zu müssen.
Wenn ein die Massaker Quests nicht zusagen, dann muss man sie auch nicht machen, die "normalen" Quests reichen locker aus, um auf 60 zu kommen.


----------



## Wamboland (27. November 2012)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Also zu Rift ja, zum Addon eher nein.
> 
> Mir gefällt die Queststruktur da überhaupt nicht, es läuft fast immer ab das du einene Hauptquest kriegst, die dich in ein Gebiet führt. Dort musst du dann verschiedene Gegner einfach mal umhauen um die Killquests dafür zu kriegen und irgendwas aufheben um weitere Quests zu kriegen. Das is auf Dauer schon ein wenig nervig find ich.



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 

Die Story Quests sind echt gut und abwechslungsreich. In den Gebieten der Standardquests hat man dann optional noch die Carnage/Massaker Quests und meist noch einige kleine Sammelquests. Ich finden den Aufbau nun deutlich besser - man geht stetig vorran und muss nicht nach 1-3 Quests wieder zurück um dann wieder los zu laufen usw. 

In Kombination mit den Sofortabenteuern, Rissen und Zonenevents gab das einen angenehmen Levelablauf - auch wenn ich den schon einige Tage hinter mir habe und derzeit Experts laufe (Raid vermutlich ab morgen oder spätestens Freitag). 

Gestern z.b. das erste mal den VOLAN Event mitgemacht und der ist mal echt genial gemacht. Nach x-mal wird auch der sicherlich seinen Reiz verlieren, aber ich denke ein paar Mal wird der noch genau so Bock machen. Ist einfach ein richtig gut gemachter und unterhaltsamer Fight. Hoffe das sie per Patch bald noch mehr Kolosse einbauen - Platz ist ja da


----------



## Zoskia (27. November 2012)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Gestern z.b. das erste mal den VOLAN Event mitgemacht und der ist mal echt genial gemacht.



Meine Gildies haben mich gestern auch zum Volan Event geholt, obwohl ich erst 56 bin/war. Das war schon grossartig :-)

Also ich finde das Quest-System eigentlich auch ok, nun, es ist nichts bahnbrechend neues. Aber die Killquests sind nun mal nicht hinter fadenscheinigen Questtexten verschönt, sondern sind eben einfach Massaker. Die hängen mir manchmal auch zum Hals raus, aber dann muß ich sie ja auch nicht machen.

Ich finde das Addon trotz der Bugs und dem Gegrinde klasse. Vergleichen kann ich RIFT nur mit WoW, da ich sonst nichts gespielt habe. Da ist meiner bescheidenenden Meinung nach allerdings RIFT einfach für mich das bessere Spiel.

Teste es aus.


----------



## Dylis (27. November 2012)

Ja das Volan Event gestern Abend war schon cool. 
Ca 300 Leute haben ihn verkloppt.


----------



## Lancegrim (27. November 2012)

Ich meinte mit den Quests eher, die Art der Questbeschaffung. Du wirst gerade zu genötigt jeden Gegner umzuhauen nur um die Quests zu kriegen. Und das mag ich halt nicht sonderlich. Hier 30 Gegner davon umhauen, hier 20, da 15 usw... das nervt einfach. 
ich lauf doch nicht wegen einer Quest in ein Gebiet und verhau dann pauschal erstmal jeden Gegner nur um die Killquests einzusammeln. Das hätte man besser lösen können.


----------



## Wamboland (27. November 2012)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit den Quests eher, die Art der Questbeschaffung. Du wirst gerade zu genötigt jeden Gegner umzuhauen nur um die Quests zu kriegen. Und das mag ich halt nicht sonderlich. Hier 30 Gegner davon umhauen, hier 20, da 15 usw... das nervt einfach.
> ich lauf doch nicht wegen einer Quest in ein Gebiet und verhau dann pauschal erstmal jeden Gegner nur um die Killquests einzusammeln. Das hätte man besser lösen können.



Musst du ja auch nicht - die sind ja optional. Da kommt man doch eh vorbei. Und ob die für eine Killquest sind, sieht man auch schon wenn man nur mit der Maus drüber geht, steht nämlich im Tooltip. 

Eigentlich hat man seine Storyquest, nimmt daneben noch eine handvoll anderer an und geht los. Auf dem Weg sieht man dann ja (oder muss wegen einer Quest) Mobs hauen und wenn die zu einer Massaker Quest gehören macht man halt ein paar mehr. Oder man macht ein Sofortabentuer, dabei erledigt man meist eh schon 1-2 Massaker Quests nebenbei. 

Ist glaube ich eine Sache wie man die Dinger angeht - ob man sie unbedingt machen will oder sie eben nur so mitnimmt wie sie kommen. 

Am effektivsten ist es eh Anstürme abzuwehren - Basis aufrüsten und die Elites wegballern. Gerade im Bereich 55+ geht das so verdammt schnell.


----------



## Lancegrim (1. Dezember 2012)

Ja son paar Faktoren spielen da für mich halt ne Rolle, bsp mit meiner Schurkin hab ich als Assassine gelevelt, da sind solche "Kill 30 Quests" mehr als mühsälig, weils einfach nervt.

Aber jetzt hab ich ne AE Farm/Level Skillung mit ihr, da zieh ich mir 4-6 Gegner und hau die weg, da geht das deutlich leichter. Auch die Verteidigungsquests gehen so sehr leicht.

Mit meinem Krieger gehts da etwas langsamer vorran, da sind die Quests nerviger, aber es wird so langsam.


----------



## Yrrgw (3. Dezember 2012)

Nur ein Satz Rift ist das beste klassische MMO was es auf dem Markt gibt. Ein zweiter Satz muss aber dazu sein: "Für PVE-Spieler". Wenn du PvP suchst bis sicher bei GW2 oder ähnlichem besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Coreeye (1. Januar 2013)

Dem stimme ich zu! Rift ist echt klasse. Auf dem 1. Blick fand ich es ein wenig komisch. 1,5 Jahre später, muss ich sagen, dass das Spiel sehr viel zu bieten hat. Man muss sich nur mehr darauf einlassen. Wenn doch nur das Kampfsystem etwas direkter/besser wäre!


----------



## Dylis (2. Januar 2013)

Coreeye schrieb:


> Wenn doch nur das Kampfsystem etwas direkter/besser wäre!



Das haben in letzter Zeit mehrere bemängelt aber was soll es bedeuten ein "direktes" Kampfsystem zu haben?


----------



## Coreeye (2. Januar 2013)

vielleicht würde es schon helfen, die animationen etwas lebendiger und einzigartiger zu gestalten. so gestalten, dass man mehr den kampf spürt. die skill übergänge sind auch irgendwie so abgehakt. der gcd ist vielleicht zu stark vertreten. fand es bei anderen spielen erfrischend, wo bestimmte skills keinen gcd hatten. sowas kann schon mehr leben in das kampfsystem bringen. ich muss mehr spüren, dass ich gerade mit einem monster kämpfe und nicht alles auf zahlen basiert. ein aktives kampfsystem ist ohnehin nicht möglich im nachhinein und auch schwer zu realisieren.


----------



## Belo79 (3. Januar 2013)

@Lancegrim
Das Leveln empfinde ich auch nicht gerade als Freude 

Meiner Meinung nach liegt es aber nicht am Questsystem, sondern daran, dass die Gegner einfach zu viele HP mit Storm Legion besitzten. Als nicht DD kloppt man ewig lange an den Möpsen rum, wenn 3 Stück kommen ist der Ofen schnell mal aus. Ich habe Luftsprünge gemacht als ich endlich 60 wurde.

Mit Stufe 60 wird das Spiel wieder richtig klasse, man muss nur bis dahin durchhalten


----------



## Coreeye (3. Januar 2013)

ich finde es davor eigentlich auch ganz gut, zumindest besser als die konkurrenz...^^


----------



## Aaryon01 (3. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte das Spiel auch vor kurzem ausprobiert, als ich mich nach Neuland umgesehen habe, da mir mein Spiel, Age of Conan, zu sehr stagnierte. Allerdings muß ich gestehen, daß der Funke irgendwie nicht überspringen wollte. Es sieht sicher gut aus, aber was man vorfindet ist (erst mal?) MMO Standardkost und Grind - möglicherweise subjektives Empfinden, aber mich persönlich hat SWTOR doch mehr gepackt. Da kam ein ganz anderes Gefühl rüber, und das entscheidet halt letztlich, was jeder selber spüren muß. So hab ich mich für SWTOR entschieden.


----------



## Coreeye (3. Januar 2013)

ich weiß ja nicht, aber die ganzen risse, invasionen, sofort raid abenteuer, rätsel, artefakte, globalen eventreihen gleich in der levelphase sind sicherlich keine standardkost. zur standardkost gehören einfach normale story- und neben quests sowie instanzen. aber ich gebe dir recht, dass der funke einfach rüberspringen muss. sw:tor bietet zwar weniger vielfalt, sowohl in der levelphase als auch im endgame, dafür allerdings eine volle vertonung der quests und ein star wars universum. wenn jemanden speziell das wichtig ist, sollte die wahl klar sein. der funke bei rift kam bei mir erst, nachdem ich es mal ernsthafter angetestet hatte...beim ersten mal bin ich zugegebenermaßen ziemlich oberflächlich rangegangen.

was ich bei rift übrigens klasse finde, ist das dynamische wettersystem. die dadurch enstandene atmosphäre kommt meiner meinung nach noch stärker rüber als bei gw2.


----------



## Belo79 (3. Januar 2013)

Aaryon01 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Spiel auch vor kurzem ausprobiert, als ich mich nach Neuland umgesehen habe, da mir mein Spiel, Age of Conan, zu sehr stagnierte. Allerdings ,uß ich gestehen, daß der Funke irgendwie nicht überspringen wollte. Es sieht sicher gut aus, aber was man vorfindet ist (erst mal?) MMO Standardkost und Grind - möglicherweise subjektives Empfinden, aber mich persönlich hat SWTOR doch mehr gepackt. Da kam ein ganz anderes Gefühl rüber, und das entscheidet halt letztlich, was jeder selber spüren muß. So hab ich mich für SWTOR entschieden.



Ich weiß genau was Du meinst. 
So ging es mir eigentlich immer mit Rift. Zum Start des Spiels habe ich 3 Wochen gespielt und es danach links liegen lassen. Ich habe meine Account im 3 Monatszyklus immer mal wieder reaktiviert und ein paar Tage gespielt, aber der Funke wollte nie überspringen. Mit Storm Legion habe ich die Zähne zusammengebissen und meinen Schurken auf Maxlevel gebracht. Erst jetzt ist der Funke bei mir übergesprungen und ich habe richtig viel Spaß mit dem Spiel.


----------



## Coreeye (3. Januar 2013)

@belo

wieso hast du dann keine weitere seele eingestellt, die mehr auf angriff ausgerichtet ist? die mobs gehen dann sehr schnell tot, auch in der levelphase...^^ kannst ja jederzeit wieder switchen. habe mich beim ersten mal aber auch wenig damit auseinandergesetzt, weshalb es lange dauerte bis ich das spiel wieder anfasste *gg* wobei man sagen muss, dass sich vieles geändert hat seit release.

und ja, rift hat anfangs irgendwie ein problem mit dem "funken". vielleicht lag es auch einfach daran, dass man ein wenig überfordert ist, weil es ja so viele möglichkeiten gibt - mehr als bei vielen konkurrenten. bei star wars wirste ja mehr geführt und es gibt weniger auswahl, weshalb man sich schnell einfindet. darüber hinaus hat rift düstere startgebiete. einige könnten denken, dass es nur solche gebiete gibt. bei tera haben auch viele am anfang aufgehört, weil sie dachten, es würde immer so bunt aussehen.


----------



## Aaryon01 (3. Januar 2013)

Zugegeben, ich bin kein Spieler, der sich erst mal ewig durch ein Spiel quälen will, bis irgendwann vielleicht doch der Funke überspringt, mich muß ein Spiel gleich packen und fesseln, dann weiß ich, daß ich richtig bin. So war es am Anfang z. B. bei HdRO, meinem ersten Abo MMO überhaupt, bis das Spiel - nach meiner nur persönlich subjektiven Meinung - immer mehr den Bach runterging. Der großartige Anfang wurde leider nicht fortgesetzt, die Vielfalt durch immer mehr Grind ersetzt, und die Updates waren teils trostlos. Mit den Scharmützeln kam ich gar nicht zurecht, und irgendwann war die Lust ganz dahin. 
Dann kam Age of Conan - ein absolut tolles Spiel, das aber leider von den Entwicklern brach liegen gelassen wird, weil die sich auf ein anderes Spiel konzentrieren. Conan hätte ein perfektes MMO werden können, so aber leider nicht. 
Bei Rift, als nächstes, wollte dann der Funke einfach gar nicht überspringen. Der ganze Anfang - bis Level 10 hab ich gemacht - rein gar nichts außer Standardaufgaben wie töte dies und meuchle das - und die Risse sind natürlich auch nichts anderes als noch mehr Gegner zu meucheln. Das Spiel gab mir kaum Raum um mal Luft zu holen - und natürlich kann das alles noch besser und anders werden, aber ich sah da für mich kein "Land in Sicht". 
Und so versuchte ich es mit SWTOR - zugegeben als Star Wars Fan der ersten Stunde - und das Gefühl war sofort da wirklich ein Teil des SW Universums zu sein. Alles subjektiv, wie gesagt, aber so machte mir auch die nicht offene Welt nichts aus. Fürs erste hab ich meine neue Heimat gefunden...


----------



## Coreeye (3. Januar 2013)

ja, rift wird erst nach level 10 interessant - dann erkennt man so langsam die vielfalt, die es z.b. bei swtor weniger gibt. bei swtor haste ja im prinzip auch nichts anderes zu tun bis level 10, mit dem unterschied, dass die quests vertont sind. dabei bleibt es allerdings auch - neben den standard bgs und instanzen  das sw universum und die vertonung sind wohl die gründe, wieso man erstmal so geflasht ist. ich mag auch die kampfanimationen und die warzones sehr (mehr als bei rift). ich bin auch großer star wars fan. mir hat swtor viel spaß gemacht, aber irgendwie fehlt es mir im endgame an langzeitmotivation und es gibt halt generell nicht so viel abwechslung wie z.b. bei rift. twinken mochte ich bei der questeintönigkeit von swtor überhaupt nicht. bei rift haste ja auch plötzliche invasionen oder abenteuer, wo du dann gruppen zugeordnet wirst und so. dann macht man gemeinsam mehrere öffentliche questreihen zur abwechslung. die welten in rift sind auch mehr oder weniger dynamisch, durch das wetter und die events. sowas fehlt swtor leider. man kann bei bei rift auch mehr erkunden und es gibt belohnungen beim achievement system, mehr rätsel lösen und so weiter. rift hat mittlerweile jedoch auch seine 2 jahre rum  wer weiß, was bioware für die zukunft bereit hält. habe jedenfalls beide accounts aktiv.

das mit dem gleich beeindruckt sein, ist so eine sache. gw2 hat mich anfangs sehr beeindruckt, aber im nachhinein war es doch nichts für mich bzw. nichts für eine längere zeit. das gleiche bei star wars, was ich allerdings immer mal mit längeren pausen wieder spiele. bei tera bin ich aber sehr lange geblieben und das war ein spiel, das mir vom stil nicht zusagte. irgendwann probierte ich es aber wieder. genauso wie rift. in diesen spielen habe ich mittlerweile sehr viele stunden investiert. tera ist zwar nicht mehr aktiv, aber das kampfsystem ist für mich das non plus ultra in diesem genre und es war toll, das erlebt zu haben. bisher hat kein spiel so viel adrenalin produziert  leider fehlt es dem spiel total an content, weshalb das abo brach liegt. das nächste große content update scheint immerhin sehr gut zu werden. gespannt bin ich zukunft auf teso und eventuell dragons prophet. mir hat gestern ein kumpel davon erzählt. könnt interessant werden.

viel spaß bei swtor erstmal und möge es dein spiel werden


----------



## Aaryon01 (4. Januar 2013)

Bei den eigenen Ansprüchen und Prioritäten, die so jeder für sich selber hat, ist es schwierig, und wahrscheinlich unmöglich, das perfekte MMO zu finden. Letztlich geht das so lange gut, wie das Gefühl bleibt, wie ich bei HDRO gemerkt habe, wo ich bisher am längsten war. Wenn das Gefühl geht, dann ist die Luft raus, und irgendwie wandert man dann von Spiel zu Spiel, nur um zu merken, daß eben keines perfekt ist. Man sucht eben das, welches der Idealvorstellung am nächsten kommt. Heute ist es bei mir SWTOR - aber wer weiß, was morgen ist...


----------



## Belo79 (5. Januar 2013)

Jup, ich bin auch so ein typischer MMO-Jumper. Meistens habe ich ein Speil, welches ich konstant Spiele, aber nebenbei bekomme ich dann immer wider Lust auf was anderes. Zum Glück werden viele Sachen F2P oder P2P, dann muss ich nicht immer für das reinschauen meine Abos reaktivieren 

Aktuell bin ich in Rift aber sehr glücklich, nur die langen Wartezeiten im LFG-Tool nerven als DD/Supp ein wenig.

Viele Grüße,

B.


----------



## Dylis (5. Januar 2013)

Belo79 schrieb:


> Aktuell bin ich in Rift aber sehr glücklich, nur die langen Wartezeiten im LFG-Tool nerven als DD/Supp ein wenig.



Versuch es mal als Heiler oder Tank.


----------



## Belo79 (5. Januar 2013)

Tank ist nicht so meins und Heilung kann der Schurke nicht. 
Ziehe nebenbei noch nen Kleriker hoch, damit heile ich sehr gerne, ist aber erst Stufe 47.


----------



## sam831029 (6. Januar 2013)

Belo79 schrieb:


> Tank ist nicht so meins und Heilung kann der Schurke nicht.
> Ziehe nebenbei noch nen Kleriker hoch, damit heile ich sehr gerne, ist aber erst Stufe 47.




Und bei deinen 47 level , hast du wieviel alleine erlebt ? 
ich finde das größte Problem und weshalb ich abgeneigt bin nach mehreren
Versuchen ist das es so absolut leer ist für Mmo.
Leveln lohnt gar nicht , da ich gerne eine neue Klasse anfangen würde 
aber alleine risse , dungeons oder sofortabenteuer erledigen , nein danke.
Bitte verbessert mich aber das ist mein Eindruck seit Wochen und ich war seit Release 
Feuer und Flamme für Trions Game


----------



## Yacky (6. Januar 2013)

sam831029 schrieb:


> Und bei deinen 47 level , hast du wieviel alleine erlebt ?
> ich finde das größte Problem und weshalb ich abgeneigt bin nach mehreren
> Versuchen ist das es so absolut leer ist für Mmo.
> Leveln lohnt gar nicht , da ich gerne eine neue Klasse anfangen würde
> ...



Rift ist, wenn man noch nicht lvl 60 ist, in der tat sehr leer, da man in den gebieten, wo man sich beim leveln bis lvl 50 so rumtreibt, als lvl 60er nichts mehr zu tun hat (ausseer vielleicht erfolge). Momentan spielt sich fast alles auf den beiden neuen kontinenten ab, wo die meisten leute schwer beschäftigt sind. In den lvl 60er gebieten ist es alles andere als leer, zumindes auf meinem server (Brutwacht), hier tummeln sich sehr viele spieler rum. Wenn man z.B. events oder schlachtzüge für raidrisse, jagdrisse o.ä. sucht wird man schnell fündig. Aufgrund der vielseitigkeit der klassen ist twinken in rift nicht ganz so interesant wie in anderen spielen, was auch mit ein grund dafür sein dürfte, warum in dem den low-lvl-gebieten kaum leute anzutreffen sind. Mit level 60 geht das Spiel dann aber so richtig los: raid-/jagd-/handwerksrisse, dungeons, events, sofortabenteuer, chroniken (1-Mann-dungeons), schlachtzugsdungeons (für 10 und 20 Spieler), Dimensionen (housing) und für PVPler die eroberung (riesiges 3-parteien-schlachtfeld) und die normalen schlachtfelder. Ich kenne kein spiel, was einen so grossen Umfang an Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten auf dem Höchstlevel bietet. Sicherlich wird/wurde die eine oder andere sache in anderen spielen besser umgesetzt, in dieser fülle an beschäftigungsmöglichgkeiten im endkontent kann aber für mein dafürhalten kein spiel auch nur annähernd mit Rift mithalten. Und bei Trions patchpolitik kommt immer mal wieder neuer Inhalt dazu (bisher alle 1-2 monate ein neuer contentpatch: Trion hat zu Rift seit release im frühjahr 2011 11 contentpatches und 1 addon herausgebracht!!!!!!). Wer in Rift also mit lvl 60 nicht weiss was er tun soll, dem ist nicht zu helfen. Beim leveln, insbesondere unter lvl 50 kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es steckenweise recht einsam und fade ist, da auch die quest hier nicht besonders interessant sind (die Geschichtsquests ab lvl 50 sind dann jedoch grösstenteils sehr gut gemacht). Das spiel ist halt auf einen sehr umfangreichen endcontet zugeschnitten worden. 
Und ganz ehrlich gerade in den 60er gebieten spielt sich MMO im wahrsten sinne des wortes ab was z.B. in WoW nur in den hauptstädten beim rumgammel/rumposen der fall war (ich habe WoW über 5 jahre lang bis anfang 2011 gespielt). Bei vielen events treffen in Rift schnell mal mehrere hundert/tausend spieler aufeinander in denen schnell und unkomplizierrt gruppen mit einem einfachen knopfdruck gebildet werden. Das Volan-event hier insbesondere beeindruckend wenn man sieht wie viele Spieler gemeinsam gegen einen mega-boss kämpfen (auch wenn es zu lags oder dia-show kommt wegen der grossen beteiligung bei dem event). Auch die im dungeonfinder geht die gruppensuche mit level 60 recht fix, wenn man mit seiner klasse einigermassen vielseitig ist, da jede Klassen in ihrer rolle (tank/heal/dd/support) recht flexiebel ist und mindestens 3 verschiedene rollen einnehmen kann.


----------



## Coreeye (6. Januar 2013)

Wobei man sagen muss, dass seit SL anscheinend wieder mehr los in den Startgebieten. Ich bekomme oft Raid Gruppen für Sofort Abenteuer oder Risse zusammen. Instanzen sind selbst mit DD kein Problem. Natürlich gibt es auch mal Orte, wo es etwas leerer ist, aber insgesamt ist es gar nicht mal sooo leer.


----------



## Belo79 (6. Januar 2013)

sam831029 schrieb:


> Und bei deinen 47 level , hast du wieviel alleine erlebt ?
> ich finde das größte Problem und weshalb ich abgeneigt bin nach mehreren
> Versuchen ist das es so absolut leer ist für Mmo.
> Leveln lohnt gar nicht , da ich gerne eine neue Klasse anfangen würde
> ...



Öhm, eigentlich nichts, ich habe fast nur durch Instanzen und KF´s gelevelt. 
Als Heiler hat man immer einen instant invite über das LFG Tool, nur als DD dauert es ziemlich lange. 

Wenig los finde ich jetzt nicht. Samstags ist in Sturmbucht ziemlich viel Betrieb.


----------



## Coreeye (7. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie werde ich mit dem PvP nicht warm :/ Habt ihr auch irgendwie so ein komisches Kampfgefühl oder bin ich so komisch? Vielleicht liegt es an der ziemlich großen Reichweite, die man als Fernkämpfer so gat.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (8. Januar 2013)

Ich schau auf jeden fall noch mal rein... seit ich Guild wars 2 gespielt habe fällt es mir schwer ein MMO zu finden das mir gefällt, leider hab ich kein Spaß an Guild Wars 2 weil das Design des Elementarmagiers mir einfach nicht gefällt und mir so klassen wie der Dieb im PvP einfach nur auf die nerven gehen, ich war noch nie im PvP so frustriert wie in Guild wars 2...

Mit WoW wieder Warm zu werden fällt mir aber auch schwer, die Animationen alleine bringen mich mittlerweile einfach zum weinen... Besonders die der Menschen...

Deswegen geh ich grad noch mal alle MMOs durch und schau ob ich was finde das nicht WoW heißt und in dem ich mich vertiefen kann, Rift ist es eventuell wieder, mal schauen, ich fand die Welt sowie das spiel damals leider so... weiß nicht... Seelenlos, und dann fiel es auch noch in einen Umzug, ich hab mich also so wirklich nie damit beschäftigt, jetzt wo man es bis level 20 Kostenlos spielen kann schau ich mal, grad das Addon soll ja klasse sein.


----------



## Coreeye (8. Januar 2013)

ja, ist auf jeden viel besser als zur beta damals. da hatte ich auch relativ schnell aufgehört gehabt.


----------



## Môrticielle (10. Januar 2013)

Das Problem ist, daß Rift spielerzahlenmäßig arge Probleme hat. Zu besten Zeiten sind aktuell auf jedem der beiden deutschen PvE-Server gerade noch 600-700 Spieler jeweils on. Und der kleine Schub an Rückkehrern, die sich SL anschauen wollten, ist auch schon wieder weg. Das merkt man sowohl in der Gilde, als auch allgemein beim Spielen.


----------



## tekkon123 (10. Januar 2013)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, daß Rift spielerzahlenmäßig arge Probleme hat. Zu besten Zeiten sind aktuell auf jedem der beiden deutschen PvE-Server gerade noch 600-700 Spieler jeweils on. Und der kleine Schub an Rückkehrern, die sich SL anschauen wollten, ist auch schon wieder weg. Das merkt man sowohl in der Gilde, als auch allgemein beim Spielen.


Bei meinem Rift ist Sturmbucht immer proppe voll,Kfs gehen instand auf,rndm anmeldungen für 5er als Tank gehen instand auf,bei Zonen Events hab ich am Boss 6fps aufgrund der Spieler die da rumholzen und beim twinken sehe ich auch ständig leute.Sicher das du nicht auf Trüpkopf spielst?

Edit:Grad gesehen das du der Rift foren Troll bist.Das erklärt dann ja alles.Mein Post kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## pk-cyborg (10. Januar 2013)

Spiele Rift seit ca. 1 Woche (atm nur Testversion, hab mir aber die Vollversion + Erweiterung schon bestellt) und finds richtig gut. Die ersten 10 Level sind zwar total langweilig, aber danach machts richtig Spaß. Ist ne gute Abwechslung zu WoW, dass ich auch noch spiele, allerdingts in den letzten 2 Wochen weniger weils mich ein bisschen langweiligt, aus dem Grund hab ich mir eigentlich Rift mal anschauen wollen und es hat mich überzeugt.


----------



## Aaryon01 (17. Januar 2013)

Yacky schrieb:


> Rift ist, wenn man noch nicht lvl 60 ist, in der tat sehr leer, da man in den gebieten, wo man sich beim leveln bis lvl 50 so rumtreibt, als lvl 60er nichts mehr zu tun hat (ausseer vielleicht erfolge). Momentan spielt sich fast alles auf den beiden neuen kontinenten ab, wo die meisten leute schwer beschäftigt sind. In den lvl 60er gebieten ist es alles andere als leer, zumindes auf meinem server (Brutwacht), hier tummeln sich sehr viele spieler rum. Wenn man z.B. events oder schlachtzüge für raidrisse, jagdrisse o.ä. sucht wird man schnell fündig. Aufgrund der vielseitigkeit der klassen ist twinken in rift nicht ganz so interesant wie in anderen spielen, was auch mit ein grund dafür sein dürfte, warum in dem den low-lvl-gebieten kaum leute anzutreffen sind. Mit level 60 geht das Spiel dann aber so richtig los: raid-/jagd-/handwerksrisse, dungeons, events, sofortabenteuer, chroniken (1-Mann-dungeons), schlachtzugsdungeons (für 10 und 20 Spieler), Dimensionen (housing) und für PVPler die eroberung (riesiges 3-parteien-schlachtfeld) und die normalen schlachtfelder. Ich kenne kein spiel, was einen so grossen Umfang an Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten auf dem Höchstlevel bietet. Sicherlich wird/wurde die eine oder andere sache in anderen spielen besser umgesetzt, in dieser fülle an beschäftigungsmöglichgkeiten im endkontent kann aber für mein dafürhalten kein spiel auch nur annähernd mit Rift mithalten. Und bei Trions patchpolitik kommt immer mal wieder neuer Inhalt dazu (bisher alle 1-2 monate ein neuer contentpatch: Trion hat zu Rift seit release im frühjahr 2011 11 contentpatches und 1 addon herausgebracht!!!!!!). Wer in Rift also mit lvl 60 nicht weiss was er tun soll, dem ist nicht zu helfen. Beim leveln, insbesondere unter lvl 50 kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es steckenweise recht einsam und fade ist, da auch die quest hier nicht besonders interessant sind (die Geschichtsquests ab lvl 50 sind dann jedoch grösstenteils sehr gut gemacht). Das spiel ist halt auf einen sehr umfangreichen endcontet zugeschnitten worden.
> Und ganz ehrlich gerade in den 60er gebieten spielt sich MMO im wahrsten sinne des wortes ab was z.B. in WoW nur in den hauptstädten beim rumgammel/rumposen der fall war (ich habe WoW über 5 jahre lang bis anfang 2011 gespielt). Bei vielen events treffen in Rift schnell mal mehrere hundert/tausend spieler aufeinander in denen schnell und unkomplizierrt gruppen mit einem einfachen knopfdruck gebildet werden. Das Volan-event hier insbesondere beeindruckend wenn man sieht wie viele Spieler gemeinsam gegen einen mega-boss kämpfen (auch wenn es zu lags oder dia-show kommt wegen der grossen beteiligung bei dem event). Auch die im dungeonfinder geht die gruppensuche mit level 60 recht fix, wenn man mit seiner klasse einigermassen vielseitig ist, da jede Klassen in ihrer rolle (tank/heal/dd/support) recht flexiebel ist und mindestens 3 verschiedene rollen einnehmen kann.



Ich denke mal, das hört sich durchaus gut an, so daß ich das Spiel auch doch mal noch weiter verfolgen werde, trotz zähem Anfang. Mal schauen, vielleicht werd ich dann auch noch warm damit.


----------



## Azddel (18. Januar 2013)

Kurze Frage(n), für die ich nicht extra einen Thread eröffnen will und sie deshalb hier rein packe:




Habe diese Woche mal spaßeshalber meinen Account wieder aktiviert und kämpfe mich durch alle Neuerungen (habe nur die ersten 3 Monate nach Release gespielt, dann keine Zeit mehr gehabt).

Sehe ich das richtig, dass Skeptiker und Wächter mittlerweile zusammen und nicht mehr gegeneinander spielen? Also auch in der gleichen Gilde sein können usw.?

Und wo ist meine PVP-Seele hin? Gibts die nicht mehr? Die hatte ich mir doch für viel Gunst gekauft :-)


----------



## Dylis (18. Januar 2013)

Ja, Wächter und Skeptiker können nun zusammen spielen, z.b. Gilde, Raids, Sofort-Abenteuer, Hochzeit, usw. Nur die alte Hauptstadt (Meridian und Sanctum) sind tabu für die jeweils fremde Fraktion.

Die PvP-Seelen wurden schon vor längerer Zeit entfernt, dafür wurde aber die Ebeneneinstimmung auf Krieg eingefügt.


----------



## Rheavel (20. Januar 2013)

Wer das klassische Mmorpg mag, so wie ich, (Tank,Heiler, DD) für den ist Rift nicht nur eine Alternative. Dieses Spiel ist schlechtweg grandios.


----------



## Jalandro (21. Februar 2013)

ist Rift eigentlich F2P oder Abo? (sorry es ist spät und googel spuckt komische Meldungen aus, mal bis 20 F2p dann abo, mal komplett abo und komplett F2P , ich bin confused  )


----------



## tekkon123 (21. Februar 2013)

Bis lv 20 und nur das jeweilig erste Gebiet sind f2p.Um dann weiter zu spielen musst du ein Abo abschliessen.Die üblichen 12 Euro im Monat.
In Korea ist oder wird auf f2p umgestellt allerdings nur bis lv 49.Dann muss auch dort aboniert werden.


----------

